# Age of Mortals - The Knights of Solamnia



## Creamsteak (Jun 19, 2004)

*Recruitment:* 4 to 8 players with preferential seating given in the following order - 1) Players who posted in this thread, 2) Players with the Dragonlance core book, 3) New members of the forum, 4) First come first serve. 

This is cumulative, meaning that a player that meets 1 & 2 would be picked over 1, and a player that had 1 & 2 & 3 would be picked over a player with 1 & 2.

*Character Creation*
This campaign centers around a group of Solamnic Knights in the Dragonlance setting. This implies that the entire party must be Lawful Good and follow the Oath and the Measure at all times. See the Knights of Solamnia starting on page 54 of the Dragonlance Campaign Setting for a more specifics of the order.

*Ability Scores:* Epic 48 Point Buy.	

*Hit Dice:* First two hit dice are maximized. All other Hit Dice at 75%. (d4 = 3, d6 = 4.5, d8 = 6, d10 = 7.5, d12 = 9)

*Races:* The characters will be Civilized Humans, with the possibility of a Half-Elf character.

*Classes:* 6th level Gestalt characters, with special restrictions. Clerics, Fighters, Monks, Mystics, Nobles, Rangers, Rogues, Sorcerers, Urban Rangers, Wilderness Rogues, and Wizards are all possible. Other core classes are not available, either due to alignment restrictions or non-existence in the setting.

At 1st level the character takes two classes as per the Gestalt rules, and cannot advance in any other classes or prestige classes until they have met the pre-requisites for the Knight of the Crown Prestige Class. After attaining the Knight of the Crown Prestige Class, the character must continue to take one level in a Solamnic Knight Prestige Class (Crown, Sword, or Rose) at every level, in addition to one other class or prestige class. Also implies that all characters have served as Squires of the Crown.

*Skills:* Like the classes, there is the restriction that you must work towards the Knight of the Crown Prestige Class wherever possible. All this means here is that you must spend your first 6 to 12 (if cross class) skill points on buying 2 ranks of Diplomacy, Knowledge (religion), and Ride.

*Feats:* A Knight of the Crown is required to have proficiency in heavy armor, at least one martial weapon, and shields. In addition, a Knight of the Crown must also take the Honor-Bound feat from the Dragon Lance Campaign Setting.

*Wealth:* Each character will own four to six different magic items, 2,000 gold pieces worth of mundane equipment and spendable assets, and up to 15,000 (45,000 if taking the Noble class) gold pieces worth of non-liquid assets such as houses, farms, titles, debts owed, minor collections, artwork, jewels, etc. For characters with no desire for such wealth, they can "donate" amounts of this wealth to causes that justify their motivations in much the same way, and will be respected as such.

Two of the magic items can be worth up to 7,400 gold pieces. One of the magic items can be worth up to 27,500 gold pieces. Last, choose between 3 potions or scrolls up to 3rd level or one wand or wonderous item worth up to 2,250 gold pieces.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 19, 2004)

This post is for my houserules library file for this game. Each element stored in the attached Zip folder will be described briefly here.

*Adding a Favored Class* - An alternate feat for characters that want to take additional class levels, but avoid the multiclassing penalties.

*Favored Environment* - A feat for Rangers that don't have a specific favored enemy. I am allowing both types of Rangers in this game.

*Fractional Base Bonuses* - This is the method we are using for base attack and saving throws. Self Explanatory.

*Gestalt Characters* - This is the method we are using for classes. Self Explanatory.

*Monk Fighting Styles* - An options I'm leaving open.

*Out-of-Turn Dodge* - Amendment to the Dodge feat.

*Paladins (Freedom/Honor/Slaughter/Tyranny)* - Additional Core classes. Each serves a specific deity as a holy warrior. These are not available for Player Characters, and are each unique to one specific character in the setting.

*Savage Bard* - Additional core class.

*Stable Characters and Recovery* - Change to the core rules method for stabilizing when dropped below 0.

*Urban Ranger/Urban Tracking* - Additional core class with a modified version of Track and other changes.

*Whirling Frenzy* - Variant rage that some Barbarians may have.

*Wilderness Rogue* - Additional core class.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 19, 2004)

This post contains the short list of supplemental rules allowed for this campaign. This is In-Addition to the core rules and the Dragon Lance Campaign Setting books.

*Book of Exalted Deeds:* General and Metamagic feats (but not Exalted feats), and some equipment.

*Draconomicon:* Feats by approval, some equipment, the Dragonrider, Dragonslayer, and Dragonstalker and Talon of Tiamat prestige classes.

*Complete Warrior:* Feats by approval, Cavalier and Spellsword prestige classes, and some equipment.

*Complete Divine:* I don't own it, but I might approve a small bit from it by hand.

Other than the above, I'd like to keep this list as small as possible. I feel that the above are just generic enough that they can fit into this campaign and setting without creating any problems.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 19, 2004)

This post is currently holding my general thoughts on background (probably will be made more official at some point).

Since all of these characters are going to be Knights, you should establish when you became a squire of the crown (recently, by birth, somewhere in between), and how you became (or will become) a knight of the crown. I'd also like to have some insight into your characters desires in the knighthood, especially whether or not they plan to advance into the next levels of the order.

I've also granted a rather sizable amount of resources to put into assets that help develop your character a bit more. If the character is a noble, you should probably establish their hereditary line (how far descended they are from some high ranking person), and possibly have a title. Even non-nobles should consider a title, such as a rogue/knight being "the wayward" or something similar. These often have a monetary value, meaning that you can "borrow" against your own title through noble houses and merchants, as is often done for young nobles that wish to develop their own income (most often from the family, of course, but still borrowing on title). Especially with knights, these are ranks of esteem.

Your characters religious and political tenants should be well established and well known to the Knighthood in general. So, because of that, I'd like to know a bit about both. Also, marriages (promised, current, or future possibilities) could be important, as are relatives and siblings. I'd like to know as much as possible about the matters, as they could very well come up.

If you wish, your character can have passed up to two of the tests to become a Knight of the Sword, but you will need to provide the story of it so that it can be references, should you ever be called upon for promotion or your honor questioned. You cannot supercede the combat test, facing an opponent in single combat, because I just love designing those sorts of encounters and want to do so.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 19, 2004)

Like GFA, I'm a 1,2,4 and I would give up my spot to a new person I guess...  

Honestly I probably would.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 19, 2004)

I meet # 1,2,4 - and will give up my spot (should I have one) to someone who is new to PBP games who wants to get in. (I know when I first started PBP games a couple of months ago, I found it hard to get into games and I don't want to be a hog now.)


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 19, 2004)

i want in 

i meet 1, 2, and 4... but if someone's got me beat on #3, i'm in a bunch of games anyways, that's only if they get all four of 'em though

oh yeah, side note... favored classes and gestalt characters don't really work together


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, I'm a selfish cad, so I will not volunteer to give my spot up to another player; as I'm only a 1 at the moment, though, I might be skipped anyway.  At the moment, I'm looking at a fighter/wilderness rogue, who will likely stay within the Order of the Crown.

The half-kender reference comes from the character Tarli Half-Kender, a Knight trainee in the short story Kender Stew, contained within the first volume of the Tales II series.  To the extent that it will not disrupt the campaign, I would like to strive to emulate this character in all regards.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 19, 2004)

Was she really a half-kender? If so, I'll need some idea of what "half-kender" adjustments to stats would be (or just go with full kender or full human).

I'm sure this would come out later, but I've only read the 3 books about Raistlin (and that was years ago) and the chronicles of Sir Pirvan the Wayward, and the bad guy he was fighting against. I've also read a bit from the Chaos war, involving the thane of Thorbardin, and I do believe another book but I can't recall a thing about it except a priest of paladine that lost her powers.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 19, 2004)

i'm thinking a half-elf fighter/rogue, the bastard son of a knight of solamnia (thus half-elf) who being visited as a youth by his father as he grew up with his elven mother came to idolize him, when his father never returned, he set out into the world to attempt to claim the heritage that was his.  only recently has he started upon his path to become a true knight of solamnia.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 19, 2004)

#1,2 and 4 here as well. And I can step back should a newbie come by. Still no idea about a char, so I may try to fill in the party's weak spots.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 19, 2004)

Looks like some healthy interest already. I'll pass on this one to give new people a chance to get in.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 19, 2004)

Ah, I'm clocking in with just 1 and 4, so it looks like I might be a little further down the list that some :\  If there's room for me, then great, but it only seems fair to let people who've actually got 3e Dragonlance books in first.

Now if this was a 2e game, I'd be set...


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jun 19, 2004)

No book for me, though I wouldn't mind picking it up, and since I didn't get tallied, I don't know if I count for 1...    .....   

However, if there was room (and if the concept would fit), I'd very much like to try the monk/paladin gestalt. She (or he, are female knights allowed?) would have come fairly late to to the order, at the conclusion of a very civilized resistance of the common folk/serfs to a minor local lord. (S)he was officially granted a small amount of lands in the same negotiated ending which are now farmed as a collective of former serfs. Known widely as the Peasant Knight, (s)he distains the heavy armor and traditional weapons of the order except for ceromonial purposes, often fighting barehanded or with a simple quarterstaff.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 19, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Was she really a half-kender? If so, I'll need some idea of what "half-kender" adjustments to stats would be (or just go with full kender or full human).




Yes, he really was a half-kender.  I don't necessarily need to use any different stats than another human; height and attitude will be enough to convey the character.

If it helps my chances any, though I don't own the 3E ruleset (until I can afford it, which depends on when my prospective boss calls me back about my hours), I have all of the setting material for a campaign set anywhere before the War of Souls.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 19, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Yes, he really was a half-kender.  I don't necessarily need to use any different stats than another human; height and attitude will be enough to convey the character.



http://www.kencyclopedia.com/kender/roleplaying/Half-Kender.cfm


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 19, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> I'd very much like to try the monk/paladin gestalt. She (or he, are female knights allowed?




Yes, the Knights of Solamnia do not discriminate against race or gender...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 19, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> If it helps my chances any, though I don't own the 3E ruleset.




It's pretty straight forward d20, minus a PrC or two, at least for warriors if you do something crazy like arcane magic you are going to need the main book...

I will scan the Knight of the Crown PrC if anyone should need it...


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, the Knights of Solamnia do not discriminate against race or gender...



 Actually, I believe only humans and the occasional half-elf are allowed...



			
				page 55 said:
			
		

> The knights have honored exceptional individualsof other races with titles, such as in the case of the dwarven hero Kharas, but stopped short of admitting them into the knighthood



 But then again, this is Creamsteaks game and I said I would pass, so I better leave the thread.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 19, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Actually, I believe only humans and the occasional half-elf are allowed...




Indeed, traditional this was the way it was but things have changed...  Nor sure what era we are playing in, I hope War of the Lance or before, dragonlords do little for me, or my concept.  

Reading the book it states that they give titles but not knighthood, but this is all background and fluffy information as the PrCs themselves says nothing about race or gender restrictions.  (I believe the main book is set in "modern" Krynn and I haven't read the latest Hickman and Weis trilogy so I try not to read to closely.  I stopped with Dragons of Summer Flame.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 20, 2004)

CS, I got a few questions for you… 

1] Have we pegged this down to a date during the age of mortals yet?  (The timeline begins on pg. 198 and continues through pg. 210)

2] Are the divine feats in the complete warrior a yay or a nay? (Mainly divine might and divine shield)

3] Lastly my character meets all the requirements for Knight of the Sword, which you need to be 7th level for, but the requirements for the long quest, the noble deeds, etc (See Knightly Virtue pg. 58) are still in the way.  Will the game progress in a way that these goals could be meet and she, at least that’s the character gender for now, could advance as a sword knight next level?   (Sorry, I always like to plan out advancement.)


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 20, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> CS, I got a few questions for you?
> 3] Lastly my character meets all the requirements for Knight of the Sword, which you need to be 7th level for, but the requirements for the long quest, the noble deeds, etc (See Knightly Virtue pg. 58) are still in the way.  Will the game progress in a way that these goals could be meet and she, at least that?s the character gender for now, could advance as a sword knight next level?   (Sorry, I always like to plan out advancement.)






			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> If you wish, your character can have passed up to two of the tests to become a Knight of the Sword, but you will need to provide the story of it so that it can be references, should you ever be called upon for promotion or your honor questioned. You cannot supercede the combat test, facing an opponent in single combat, because I just love designing those sorts of encounters and want to do so.




This might help you a little bit, or I'm confused.  Your choice.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 20, 2004)

I have a couple of character ideas, but I would need help on background, and I don't want to start working on it until I know if I am in. Do we know if any newbies have joined yet?  I don't think any have posted...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 20, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> This might help you a little bit, or I'm confused.  Your choice.



Yeah that helps allot. I didn't realize he had edited the previous post.  



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I don't want to start working on it until I know if I am in. Do we know if any newbies have joined yet?  I don't think any have posted...



I've done some groundwork but I'm in the same boat about going on in any type of detail...


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 20, 2004)

So what are the basic concepts so far?

I was thinking fighter/rogue, for the skilled, tactical fighter type (improved feint, disarm, etc.)

Someone mentioned a paladin/monk

And I imagine Brother Shatterstone is playing about with something that has the ability to turn undead, cleric/something or paladin/something, perhaps paladin/cleric.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 20, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> So what are the basic concepts so far?




paladins don't exist...

and I'm looking at a Fighter 4/Noble 4/Cleric 2/Knight of the Crown 2


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 20, 2004)

bah, my bad

sounds like a classic knightly concept Brother


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 20, 2004)

Paladin's out, as per my edits of the first four posts. If Paladins exist in the setting, they would be restricted to no more than one per god of a particular alignment (so perhaps Mina was a Paladin of Tyranny) at a given time.

I'll run this with the players that have currently posted in this thread. If others ask, I'll consider them, but for now it will just be this group (Brother S, Goddess, Ferrix, Jarval, Paxus, Kahuna, and LH).



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> CS, I got a few questions for you…
> 
> 1] Have we pegged this down to a date during the age of mortals yet? (The timeline begins on pg. 198 and continues through pg. 210)
> 
> ...




1) Nope, but probably at the same time as the Modules begin, so at the end of the Books listing I believe.

2) Sure, I'm fine with one or the other or both.

3) Wherever we start, it will still be a few months before the next council. You have to petition to join the Knights of the Sword, but you will need to meet all the criteria they have. You can always choose to fore-go leveling if you like, if it helps you with y our progression. That would be your best option, as I highly doubt you will meet all of the other criteria before the next meeting, though there is a chance obviously.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 20, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> No book for me, though I wouldn't mind picking it up, and since I didn't get tallied, I don't know if I count for 1...    .....
> 
> However, if there was room (and if the concept would fit), I'd very much like to try the monk/paladin gestalt. She (or he, are female knights allowed?) would have come fairly late to to the order, at the conclusion of a very civilized resistance of the common folk/serfs to a minor local lord. (S)he was officially granted a small amount of lands in the same negotiated ending which are now farmed as a collective of former serfs. Known widely as the Peasant Knight, (s)he distains the heavy armor and traditional weapons of the order except for ceromonial purposes, often fighting barehanded or with a simple quarterstaff.
> 
> Kahuna Burger




Paladin isn't allowed, but the Knight classes are the replacement, so your concept should be workable in a slightly different way. Also note, female knights have progressively become more and more common, though at one time when only Nobles were taken as Solamnic Knights I recall something about there only being female knights when a family has no male heirs to fill their duties to the order.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 20, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> paladins don't exist...
> 
> and I'm looking at a Fighter 4/Noble 4/Cleric 2/Knight of the Crown 2




Minor quip, but I'd prefer it if Gestalt classes are distinctly listed seperately (so this would be Fighter-Noble 4/ Cleric-KoC 2.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 20, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone, might I get the Knight of the Crown PrC?  At the moment, I'm thinking my roguish talents will be directly mostly towards being the party face man (Diplomacy, Bluff, Gather Info, and such).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 20, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'll run this with the players that have currently posted in this thread. If others ask, I'll consider them, but for now it will just be this group (Brother S, Goddess, Ferrix, Jarval, Paxus, Kahuna, and LH).




Great, allot of familiar faces and my first time playing with a couple of others who should be familiar. 



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> 1) Nope, but probably at the same time as the Modules begin, so at the end of the Books listing I believe.



Great works for me.   (I can do the math from here.)



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> 3) Wherever we start, it will still be a few months before the next council. You have to petition to join the Knights of the Sword, but you will need to meet all the criteria they have. You can always choose to fore-go leveling if you like, if it helps you with your progression. That would be your best option, as I highly doubt you will meet all of the other criteria before the next meeting, though there is a chance obviously.




That seems reasonable enough for me. 



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> sounds like a classic knightly concept Brother



Thanks, I appreciate that.   It gets better as she is probably 5th or 6th generation now knight now as I’m taking this opportunity to make the granddaughter, of my all time favorite 2nd edition characters, who was oddly enough at least 3rd  generation knight by the even older name of Dravin Shatterstone.  

I chose female, cause I almost made the son before so it seems like a nice change of pace.   That and surprisingly a lot of my recent characters have been male so its time for a change of pace.…   (Though divinely inspired women are no new thing to me it seems so I guess its not a totaly new pace.  )



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Minor quip, but I'd prefer it if Gestalt classes are distinctly listed seperately (so this would be Fighter-Noble 4/ Cleric-KoC 2.



Sure.   But what do you do when you have a really strange progression?  

Like next level when she becomes a KoS and goes back to being a noble and picks up level 5?



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone, might I get the Knight of the Crown PrC?



Will do.   Anyone else?


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 20, 2004)

hrm... my character has a bit of the party front in him, being a half-elf, max ranks in bluff, diplomacy, cha 14... he's got a huge bonus to diplomacy checks, only thing that he doesn't have ranks in that you mentioned was gather information...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 20, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> hrm... my character has a bit of the party front in him, being a half-elf, max ranks in bluff, diplomacy, 5 ranks in knowledge (nobility), cha 14... he's got a huge bonus to diplomacy checks, only thing that he doesn't have ranks in that you mentioned was gather information...



I don't think this is going to be an issue, most everyone in the party is going to have some sort of charisma and the ability to speak well to others.  You’re not much of a knight without these abilities. 

My character for the record does have a charisma of 18.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 21, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'll run this with the players that have currently posted in this thread. If others ask, I'll consider them, but for now it will just be this group (Brother S, Goddess, Ferrix, Jarval, Paxus, Kahuna, and LH).



I made it in!  Yay 

If someone could help me out with the rules side of things, it'd be great   While I'm fairly well-versed in the Dragonlance setting itself, I've not seen any of the 3e material for it as yet.  At the moment I'm thinking Fighter/Ranger for class choice, with the background of being a noble's son from rather isolated estate.

Speaking of background, I'm not entirely certain what time-frame we're in.  I've got an idea it's immediately after the War of the Lance, but I've probably just missed a post somewhere.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 21, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I've got an idea it's immediately after the War of the Lance, but I've probably just missed a post somewhere.



It's after the war of the souls, the last trilogy, and that's 74 years after the companions left the Inn of the Last Home on their faithful journey. 

Rules wise neither of those two classes has changes to them so you only need the PrC.  (which I'll get to you here shortly)


----------



## Jarval (Jun 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It's after the war of the souls, the last trilogy, and that's 74 years after the companions left the Inn of the Last Home on their faithful journey.



Hmm, I was a little way out then... 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Rules wise neither of those two classes has changes to them so you only need the PrC.  (which I'll get to you here shortly)



Thanks


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 21, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Thanks




Your welcome, check your inbox.   (same for you PA)


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 21, 2004)

I want in!

I'll read through the thread in just a moment, this is me mearely leaping up and trying to claim a spot before they are gone....


--EvilE

[edit]Dang it.  Missed by one day yet again.  Wells heres hoping for Alternate Placement.[/edit]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 21, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Thanks




Check you inbox again. (PA sorry but there is two emails)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 21, 2004)

If no one else has jumped on it, I think I may go after the role of party arcanist; unless the Mystic can bypass spell failure chance, I'll go for wizard.  Would such a character then be a White Robe, or is membership in an Order of High Sorcery not as much of a necessity as it was in previous eras?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 21, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> If no one else has jumped on it, I think I may go after the role of party arcanist; unless the Mystic can bypass spell failure chance, I'll go for wizard.




Well Mystics do not suffer from spell failure case they are a divine godless caster that casts spells much like a favored soul.  (Though with Wisdom and not a combination of charsima and wisdom) 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Would such a character then be a White Robe, or is membership in an Order of High Sorcery not as much of a necessity as it was in previous eras?



The book is still talking about restricted access and the White Robe is a PrC but CS has ruled that one can advance in two PrCs at the same time.  (Realize that one will always be advancing in their knightly PrC.)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 21, 2004)

Alright, then.  Might I get the White Robe PrC?  For spell failure, I'm looking at the Twilight enchantment from Exalted Deeds (+1 equiv, reduces failure by 10%); is there any way I could stack it?


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 21, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Alright, then.  Might I get the White Robe PrC?  For spell failure, I'm looking at the Twilight enchantment from Exalted Deeds (+1 equiv, reduces failure by 10%); is there any way I could stack it?




dragonmetal armor reduces arcane spellfailure by 10%.. make a dragonmetal chain shirt with the twilight enchantment, poof 0% arcane spell failure.  Dragonmetal is basically the dragonlance equivalent of mithril.

+1 dragonmetal chainshirt of Twilight, AC +5, Max Dex. 6, Armor check 0, cost 5100stl (1000 for dragonmetal, 4000 for +2 in enchantment, 100 for base chain shirt)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 21, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Alright, then.  Might I get the White Robe PrC?



Yeah but its a few pages so it's going to take quite some time...   You also need a few feats, Spell Focus and two item creation or metamagic feats, can you afford that many feats?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 21, 2004)

1st level, I take Eschew Components and Spell Focus: Abjuration.  Scribe Scroll is free.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 21, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> 1st level, I take Eschew Components and Spell Focus: Abjuration.  Scribe Scroll is free.




Eschew Components is a general feat.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 21, 2004)

I go human, and I get two general feats and my fighter feat.  I suppose I can take Honorbound at 1st, and Spell Focus at 3rd, but it still works, since I can't take Wizard of High Sorcery until 5th anyway.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi all, if possible I would like to be put on the list for Alternates should somebody have to drop out of the game for one reason or another. Dragonlance has got to be my favorite fantasy setting out there.

I have a character created and a back story written, if you want it for some reason I'll post it up.  She was recruited by the Dark Knights becase of her talents in primal sorcery, and while she wasn't thrilled with it, she believed in the discipline and the comraderie, if not the service of evil.  As a squire she and her knight were defeated by a Knight of the Rose, and she was captured.  Her wounds were treated by the elderly knight who through many long conversations and much patience, talked her into being his squire.  Having totally dedicated herself to good as she could not to evil, she was raised to a knight of the Crown, shortly before the Rose Knight's death.  It is as the Knight's heir that she has come by her non-liquid wealth, (As well as her dragon metal armor and master-crafted Blade).


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 21, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> dragonmetal armor reduces arcane spellfailure by 10%.. make a dragonmetal chain shirt with the twilight enchantment, poof 0% arcane spell failure.  Dragonmetal is basically the dragonlance equivalent of mithril.
> 
> +1 dragonmetal chainshirt of Twilight, AC +5, Max Dex. 6, Armor check 0, cost 5100stl (1000 for dragonmetal, 4000 for +2 in enchantment, 100 for base chain shirt)




I like this better than anything that stacks. It's an innate benefit plus an enhancment bonus (the reduction from the magic item property). I would approve of this in this form.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 21, 2004)

I'll allow Shal and Evil in if they want, but this means that I'll want all 8 characters done within a reasonably short amount of time (I'd say 3 days) if at all possible. This way I can quickly review them. This is for stats though, as I expect that backgrounds will slowly be uncurled as we get going.



> Sure.  But what do you do when you have a really strange progression?
> 
> Like next level when she becomes a KoS and goes back to being a noble and picks up level 5?




You list each instance seperate. This will at least make it possible for me to always know exactly how you took each level so there are no questions of skill points or hit points (in other words, I might be confused to read Rogue 4/Fighter 5/Barbarian 5/Wizard 4 where some levels were in Wizard/Rogue and others in Fighter/Barbarian or if there were some odd-mixed levels). So I would expect a character to list the total levels in each instance of class gaining (Fighter-Samurai 4/ Fighter-Monk 8) and such. I can always just sum up total levels in class x to get the current abilities your capable of, but it's important for me to know how you took those levels for skills/saves/BAB/HPs.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 21, 2004)

Also, this game will "likely" have a lot of seperation. At times there may be two groups of 4 now that there are eight total, and it wouldn't be entirely unusual for one or two members to handle one set of duties (arm and train the townspeople before the Baaz attack!) while another set of 2 or 3 handle the other aspects of some sort of activity. This, I feel, fits in well with traditional Dragonlance storytelling and also matches quite well with the size and makeup of the group, not to mention the fact that the medium permits it.

Note that I still won't use spoiler tags for this game. They would ruin the feel. I'd rather everyone know everything OOC and I trust them to be honest, than to leave parts of the story untold to certain players.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 21, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'll want all 8 characters done within a reasonably short amount of time (I'd say 3 days) if at all possible.




Shouldn't be an issue with me as I did some of it over the weekend.  (Though not as much as I had hoped.)



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> You list each instance seperate. This will at least make it possible for me to always know exactly how you took each level... *snip*



Cool, I do have an excel document that I made that keeps track of stuff like that if your at all interested. 

PA, I'll start on that PrC as soon as I get home tonight.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 21, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I like this better than anything that stacks. It's an innate benefit plus an enhancment bonus (the reduction from the magic item property). I would approve of this in this form.




The only problem with this as the sole route is that I end up in a chain shirt, which is hardly proper knightly armor.  If that's what you'd like, then I'll do it, but I'd look terribly underdressed.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 21, 2004)

Thank You for letting me in, here is the leveling progression I went with:

Sorcerer-Fighter 1
Sorcerer-Fighter 2
Sorcerer-Fighter 3
Sorcerer-Knight of the Crown 4
Sorcerer-Knight of the Crown 5
Sorcerer-Knight of the Crown 6


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm afraid you can't do that, unless I'm misunderstanding the gestalt save progression; you need a +4 base Fort save, which takes 4 levels of fighter.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 21, 2004)

Shal, a couple things, your dragonmetal breastplate is already considered masterwork without adding an addition 150 cost to it.  Also did Creamsteak say you could double up the twilights?  And like pax mentioned Crown Knight is only available once you get a +4 fort save, thus fighter level 4 gets you the bonus, at 5th you can take the PrC.  Thus two levels of crown knight rather than 3 (trust me that extra fighter level is good enough).


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 21, 2004)

Ok, I went back and fixed the level progression, redid the skill points, and added weapon specialization Bastard sword.

As far as the twilight enchantment, if its not doubled up, I only have a 5% spell failure chance, my goal was not to have any, either way its fine, if not doubling up I need to choose a new +1 bonus, I'd be open to suggestions as I have a limited library (DLCS, DMG, PHB)

Glamored 2,700
Silent 3,750
Twilight Enchantment +1
Twilight Enchantment +1
+4(+2 after Tiwlight) Breastplate 16,200
Dragon Metal 4,000
26,650 GP total


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 21, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The only problem with this as the sole route is that I end up in a chain shirt, which is hardly proper knightly armor.  If that's what you'd like, then I'll do it, but I'd look terribly underdressed.




Suck it up. Suffer Arcane Spell Failure and wear Full-Plate. I know you want to. Or, cast all your spells with the still spell metamagic feat and don't worry about it at all.

No stacking of enhancement bonuses of any kind.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 21, 2004)

Then I stick with the Chain, and rely on my heavily armored horse, large shield (also twilight dragonmetal) and ancestral crest to provide the proper knightly demeanor.

I should be able to put up a character as soon as we've got a Rogue's Gallery; I'd just like to ask if it's possible to use either the Signature Spell feat (from FRCS, requires Spell Mastery, allows spontaneous casting of one Mastered spell in a fashion similar to cleric spontaneous casting), or the Spontaneous Dispelling abjurer variant from Unearthed Arcana.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 21, 2004)

i could toss up a basic for my character once we get a rogue gallery up


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 21, 2004)

Okay i'll have the Dragonlance book tomorrow.

Just to help concrete some thoughts here...

Paxus  Wizard/Fighter  (Arcane Warrior)  Aiming for WoHS
Ferrix  Fighter/Rogue  (Acro Fighter)
Brother S  Fighter/Noble 4 Clc/KoC 2   (Classic Knight)  Aiming for KoS
Shal  Sorc/Fighter 4 Sorc/KoC 2   (Arcane Warrior)
Goddess   ?
Jarval    ?
Kahuna    ?
Lichen    ?
EvilE  WRanger/URanger 4  (Rogue or Noble)/KoC 2  (Manhunter)

After I get the DL book I can look over Noble and make a few decisions...

I am also considering a Clc/Rogue (Urbane Manhunter)...

Well actualy I'm still pushing numbers around mentally...

I should have it firmed up after getting the book, and have a character posted the day after.

--EvilE


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, I could make the Breastplate:

Silent Glamored Twilight Dragon Metal +3
or
I can go with a different +1 enhancement, can anyone suggest another +1 enhancement?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 22, 2004)

There's always light fortification.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 22, 2004)

To those arcane knight, you can qualify for spellsword at level 4, one level lets you ignore 10% arcane spellfailure.  And since creamsteak is allow us to progress in a knight PrC and another at the same time, you could easily ignore all your spellfailure stuff with a breastplate.

Spellsword reqs: BAB +4, Know (arcana) 6 ranks, prof (all armor, simple and martial weapons), 2nd level spells

I could easily see a progression like this:

Fighter-Arcane Caster 4/KoC-Spellsword 1/KoC-Arcane Caster

That first level of spellsword also gives you a +1 caster level, good fort and will saves and good BAB.

Thus you'd end up with full caster progression and with twilight dragonmetal fullplate, only have an arcane spell failure of 5%, with any medium armor you'd have no arcane spell failure.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 22, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I should be able to put up a character as soon as we've got a Rogue's Gallery; I'd just like to ask if it's possible to use either the Signature Spell feat (from FRCS, requires Spell Mastery, allows spontaneous casting of one Mastered spell in a fashion similar to cleric spontaneous casting), or the Spontaneous Dispelling abjurer variant from Unearthed Arcana.




I'll allow the Spontaneously Dispelling abjurer variant from Unearthed Arcanna over the FRCS feat. Are you going to be playing one of the balance mages? (I can't remember if they had red as their color or what... but in the 3rd book in the warriors saga I remember one holding back an entire navy because he was working against both of the other moons or some-such.)

Rogues gallery is up over here.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 22, 2004)

Very good eye Ferrix. I was thinking about that earlier today, but I failed to mention it.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2004)

Here's a quick outline of the stats I'm working with at the moment.  In terms of equipment, I'm thinking a chain shirt for armor, and a longsword-handaxe combination for weapons, with a composite shortbow for ranged.

Obviously, I've still got to write up my background, name my character and so on, but this should give a bit of an idea of what I'm planning.



*Human Fighter/Ranger 4, Knight of the Crown/Ranger 2
Lawful Good*

STR 16 (+3)
DEX 16 (+3)
CON 16 (+3) (including bonus stat point at 4th level)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 16 (+3)
CHA 12 (+1)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +6/+1
Melee: +9/+4 [+6 BAB, +3 STR]
Ranged: +9/+4 [+6 BAB, +3 DEX]
Hit Points: 68 [50 (levels) + 18 (CON)]
Armor Class: 13 [10 + 3 (DEX)]
Initiative: +4 [+3 DEX, +1 Heroic Initiative]
Movement Rate: 30 feet

*Attacks per round:*
Unarmed Strike (+9/+4 to hit, 1d3+3 dmg, Crit 20/x2)

*Armor:*
None


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +8 [+5 base, +3 CON]
Ref: +8 [+5 base, +3 DEX]
Will: +5 [+2 base, +3 WIS]


*Feats:*
Track (bonus Ranger feat)
Self-Sufficient (1st level feat)
Point Blank Shot (bonus human feat)
Mounted Combat (bonus Fighter feat)
Two-Weapon Fighting (virtual Ranger feat)
Two-Weapon Defense (bonus Fighter feat)
Honor Bound (3rd level feat)
Endurance (bonus Ranger feat)
Mounted Archery (bonus Fighter feat)
Improved Two-Weapon Fighting (virtual Ranger feat)
Precise Shot (6th level feat)



*Skills:*
Climb +7 (4 ranks, +3 STR)
Diplomacy +3 (2 ranks (cc), +1 CHA)
Handle Animal +8 (7 ranks, +1 CHA)
Heal +9 (5 ranks, +3 WIS, +2 Self-Sufficient)
Hide +12 (9 ranks, +3 DEX)
Jump +6 (3 ranks, +3 STR)
Knowledge (religion) +4 (2 ranks (cc), +2 INT)
Listen +12 (9 ranks, +3 WIS),
Move Silently +12 (9 ranks, +3 DEX)
Ride +9 (5 ranks, +3 DEX)
Spot +12 (9 ranks, +3 WIS)
Survival +14 (9 ranks, +3 WIS, +2 Self-Sufficient)
Swim +7 (4 ranks, +3 STR)


*Languages:*
Common, (+ 2 others).


*Special Abilities:*
Bonus skill point at every level (4 at 1st).
Bonus Feat at 1st level.
Favoured Class: Any.
Bonus feat at 1st level and every even level. (Fighter)
Favoured Enemies: Humanoid (goblinoid) +4, Dragons +2. (Ranger)
Track. (Ranger)
Wild Empathy (+7). (Ranger)
Two-weapon combat style. (Ranger)
Endurance. (Ranger)
Animal Companion (as 3rd level druid). (Ranger)
Improved two-weapon combat style. (Ranger)
Strength of Honor 1/day. (Knight of the Crown)
Knightly Courage. (Knight of the Crown)
Heroic Initiative +1. (Knight of the Crown)


*Spells:*
Spells per day: 2
DCs: 14
Level 1: Pass without Trace, Speak with Animals.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 22, 2004)

Okay, I will attempt to have an character up in the next few days... but I am job-hunting at the moment, so I don't know how much time I will have. CS, if I take too long for you, let me know and I'll drop. 

Also, I believe you said no paladins - even the paladins from your attached house rules? I had been thinking of going paladin/fighter, but I might go fighter/cleric... Do you allow the favored soul from the miniature's handbook?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 22, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Are you going to be playing one of the balance mages? (I can't remember if they had red as their color or what... but in the 3rd book in the warriors saga I remember one holding back an entire navy because he was working against both of the other moons or some-such.)



No, sirree.  Them boys is neutral, and we Solamnic fellers have got to be law-abiding and nicy-nice.  I's a White Robe, boss.  One question, though; for the Spontaneous Dispelling, is that gained at Wizard level 5, or caster level 5?  It determines whether I get to be a White Robe yet, or have to hare off to a Conclave to take the Test in-game.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 22, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> No, sirree.  Them boys is neutral, and we Solamnic fellers have got to be law-abiding and nicy-nice.  I's a White Robe, boss.




Hey I sent the PrC out sometime ago...  I hope its usefulness is beyond belief...  it took nearly 3 hours to do.  :\ 

CS, I made no progression on my own character...  I get it done tomorrow.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 22, 2004)

3 hours? Was that just koc or all of the Solamnics?

I believe it says 5th level as in 5th abjurer level and not caster level.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 22, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> 3 hours? Was that just koc or all of the Solamnics?



No it was the Wizards of High Society... errr... 	Sorcery.   The KoC took about an hours.

The boards in the spine of the book are just too tight.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 22, 2004)

I feel bad, I should have taken care of those things (and would have, had you not offered them up). I'm pretty fleet with the keyboard and copying.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 22, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I feel bad, I should have taken care of those things (and would have, had you not offered them up). I'm pretty fleet with the keyboard and copying.



Naw the scanner did most of the work; I just needed to fix the text that was really close to the spine.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 22, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Very good eye Ferrix. I was thinking about that earlier today, but I failed to mention it.




That's what happens when it is summer vacation and you don't have a job yet, you spend too much time looking over texts.  I long to be back at university.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 22, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> That's what happens when it is summer vacation and you don't have a job yet, you spend too much time looking over texts.  I long to be back at university.



 I hated a lot of the place, but I have to admit that I long for going to (and not going to) lectures. I don't miss taking tests, but actually learning something useful every day was nice.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 22, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> but actually learning something useful every day was nice.



Watch the history channel then.   (Not to horrible of an idea as you'll be surprised at what kind of gaming ideas it will inspire.)


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 22, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I hated a lot of the place, but I have to admit that I long for going to (and not going to) lectures. I don't miss taking tests, but actually learning something useful every day was nice.




I didn't really take any tests, (wee for being a philosophy major), just lots and lots of papers.  That and I'm in Montreal during university which is way cooler than southern Maine.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 22, 2004)

All I've got left is spell selection and a bit of background.  Anyone with a female character willing to be the object of my puppyish affection?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 22, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Anyone with a female character willing to be the object of my puppyish affection?



I'll humor you if no one else wants too... 

Of course rather or not she humors you is a different story...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2004)

So long as you don't mind it being un-requited I'm game,


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2004)

When exactly is this set in the Dragonlance Timeline?  I know after the War of Souls, but how far after?  The reason I ask, is because up until the very very end of the War of Souls, there was No Divine Magic, and No Wizardry, there simply were no gods to grant the Divine Magic, and without the Prescence of the God Moons of Magic, no power for Arcane Magic to draw on.  At the very end of the War of Souls trilogy, the gods were returned to Krynn, so if we are going right after the war of souls, there would really be only very old Clerics and Wizards who were still alive from before the Summer of Chaos, and then relatively new beginers to either art.  The Sorcerers and Mystics have been able to use their powers for the last 30+ years so younger ones would be further along.

So, um, when are we set?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm also playing a female character Paxus, so it looks like you will have your choice. ;D


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 22, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> So, um, when are we set?




The "current" time frame is listed in the timeline.  (Pg 210 I think) (This is the time that CS told me we where playing in.)



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I'm also playing a female character Paxus, so it looks like you will have your choice. ;D



Maybe I should change the gender of my character...


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jun 22, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Maybe I should change the gender of my character...




there are a lot of female characters running around... maybe the other's can change and we'll have the WACS branch of the Solamnic knights.   

hrm, I'm not sure my character is going to work without the paladin. (probably wouldn't have brought it up had I known they were unallowed). The knight class will take a while to get into, and I don't know that there could be allowances for taking the class without being in the organization yet (seems unlikely) so the idea of being a "called by the gods, not by society" paladin wouldn't come over as well... can someone give me a brief rundown on the noble class?

Kahuna Burger


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2004)

Ok, so we are set within one year of the end of the War of Souls.  Its been less then a year since Arcane Wizardy and the Gods return.  Okie doke, that pins it down, just trying to figure out how to work my background in with the recent events on Krynn.  Thanks for the Info, that puts all of us as being squires if not flat out Knights before the War of Souls, and before the return of the gods and magic.

Shale was 13 when Sorcery was formally discovered[411 AC], She was taken in by the Dark knights a few months later, defeated and captured by Galen Silvershield at 16 [414 AC].  She was a prisoner of Silvershield until she was accepted as his squire at[416 AC].  She was raised toknight of the crown after 3 years as a squire in [419 AC] at the age of 22.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 22, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> can someone give me a brief rundown on the noble class?




Sure, but you'll have to tell me what WACS stands for. 

Honestly, the noble gets decent skills, a good reflex and will saves, and a number of abilities that make it easier to help and lead others.

If you need a more expanding version then I'll need to wait till I get home from work to give it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2004)

Since we are going Gestalt, you could go Fighter-Mystic until after 4th at which point you coud change it up, it gives the whole called by goodness thing, and it fits the setting.  Mystics are to Clerics what sorcerors are to wizards, less spells known, but more spells a day, they also gain their power through their faith in goodness (or whatever) instead of through the Gods, which would be a problem for a Paladin since the God of Lawful Goodness, Paladine, was killed with the Goddess of Evil at the end of the War of Souls when the gods returned to Krynn.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 23, 2004)

I think I'll go with a fighter 4/noble 4, fighter 2/knight 2, and male since you seem to need one.  
I think of him as a very serious guy, even more rigid than the other knights.
But it's still an idea. I hope I'll have something more tomorrow.


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 23, 2004)

Creamsteak, will you allow the Justicar PrC from Complete Warrior?  It would fit in nicely with my Manhunter theme.

As of right mow I am leaning very heavily toward Clc/Rogue 4, Ranger/KoC 2 (next level will be Ranger/KoC 3).  I should be able to get to KoS by 8th, at which point I'll also qualify for Justicar...

[edit]Also will you allow the feat Formation Expert [Tactical] or Divine Vigor?[/edit]

I plan to play a male, soooo any females need a moody, cynical guy to follow around like a lovesick puppy dog, I volunteer.   

--EvilE


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jun 23, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sure, but you'll have to tell me what WACS stands for.




 Possibly more properly written as WACs it was the Women's Auxiliary Corps in WWII... I think there was a naval version called the WAVES. 

A more precise write up of the noble would be helpfull - I presume medium BAB?

Kahuna Burger


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2004)

I'll be playing a half-elf male, fighter-rogue 6, who has been a squire for about six months, and hopes to be accepted as a Knight of the Crown at the next council.  More to come shortly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 23, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> Possibly more properly written as WACs it was the Women's Auxiliary Corps in WWII... I think there was a naval version called the WAVES.




Maybe, but a wave is a very derogatory term in the navy now...  You wouldn't want to call a female sailor that now. 

As for WACs makes sense now...   I kept trying to come up with a acronym but the best I came up was for WACC.  


Spoiler



(Woman against chain chaffing)


  



			
				Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> A more precise write up of the noble would be helpfull - I presume medium BAB?



Sure, do you mind if I email it to you?    (I can find your email.)

KB, I still have it done but I would like to have your okay before I mail it to you.

Update:  As for my own character I've made little progress tonight so I think it's safe to assume that I'm going to have it done in time to start this game...  :\  (I'm still going to try and make the deadline but fate is conspiring against me.)


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2004)

Shale is posted in the Rogues gallery with her history up.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2004)

Kahuna, I have copied and pasted the relevant data for the Noble, its too big for my email system, I can AIM it to you, I just need to catch you on line.  (since you wanted to try for a called by god type, I included the Dragon Lance Cleric changes as well as the mystic class)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 23, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Shale is posted in the Rogues gallery with her history up.




Shalimar, this is simply amazing artwork.   It's very similar to your avatar, or at least it is to my old tired eyes, so did you draw that?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Shalimar, this is simply amazing artwork.  It's very similar to your avatar, or at least it is to my old tired eyes, so did you draw that?



I cropped it, does that count   there are alot of picture of what I think is an upcoming RPG.

http://www.rpgamer.com/games/other/pc/ragnarok/ragnarokart.html


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 23, 2004)

Ragnorok Online is definitely a currently active game. I havn't played it, but I know many who have. It went through a number of free public betas improving it's user-base.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'll be playing a half-elf male, fighter-rogue 6, who has been a squire for about six months, and hopes to be accepted as a Knight of the Crown at the next council.  More to come shortly.




Don't you qualify for the KoC at 4th level if you take Fighter/Anything? I want everyone to go into the prestige class as SOON as possible with their characters classes (meaning taking the proper skills and feats to advance into the class as soon as possible). I know it sounds really awkward, but that's the way I'd like the characters to be constructed initially.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2004)

Aerion posted in RG.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Ragnorok Online is definitely a currently active game. I havn't played it, but I know many who have. It went through a number of free public betas improving it's user-base.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you qualify for the KoC at 4th level if you take Fighter/Anything? I want everyone to go into the prestige class as SOON as possible with their characters classes (meaning taking the proper skills and feats to advance into the class as soon as possible). I know it sounds really awkward, but that's the way I'd like the characters to be constructed initially.




awww... dang it i figured you meant from the start of the game... quick fix really, just have to do a bit of editing and rework of the past year or two history wise


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 23, 2004)

Well, you lose 1 feat, (quick draw or improved feint), but that's it. I'm sorry if I wasn't clear on that. I want things done in this way so that everyone "Is" a knight of their own stature because the adventures I plan to make available will lean a bit on your status. Actually, if there will be a squire, it will likely be a cohort one of the characters takes with Leadership (which is an option, in the cohort sense, for this game).


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Well, you lose 1 feat, (quick draw or improved feint), but that's it. I'm sorry if I wasn't clear on that. I want things done in this way so that everyone "Is" a knight of their own stature because the adventures I plan to make available will lean a bit on your status. Actually, if there will be a squire, it will likely be a cohort one of the characters takes with Leadership (which is an option, in the cohort sense, for this game).




i'm just going to rework the feats and ditch power attack from earlier on, it's not a pre-req for anything else he has and just move improved feint up to the level he grabbed power attack

all fixed and reposted... might need to add a bit more for stuff about him being in the order for the past year, your discretion creamsteak


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 23, 2004)

*Reposting cause it looks like it got missed yesterday:*

Creamsteak, will you allow the Justicar PrC from Complete Warrior?  It would fit in nicely with my Manhunter theme.

As of right mow I am leaning very heavily toward Clc/Rogue 4, Ranger/KoC 2 (next level will be Ranger/KoC 3).  I should be able to get to KoS by 8th, at which point I'll also qualify for Justicar...

Also will you allow the feat Formation Expert [Tactical] or Divine Vigor?

--EvilE


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jun 23, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Maybe, but a wave is a very derogatory term in the navy now...  You wouldn't want to call a female sailor that now.




not suprising since it indicated a lesser, semi civilian status. At the time they were very valuable, but they weren't sailors. I'm trying to think of a good analogue, but my brain isn't up to it at this very moment. Maybe "Buffalo soldier"...



> Sure, do you mind if I email it to you?    (I can find your email.)



 if its the yahoo account, that would be fine.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## Jarval (Jun 23, 2004)

This site might prove handy for anyone who, like myself, doesn't own the 3e Dragonlance book: http://www.dl3e.com/reference/

It's got a brief timeline, biographies of major characters, information on the races, gods, magic and geographical regions of Krynn.

Working on both my equipment list and background, I should have something posted by this evening.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 23, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> I'm trying to think of a good analogue, but my brain isn't up to it at this very moment.




It's okay.   It’s way to early to think this morning... 



			
				Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> if its the yahoo account, that would be fine.



It is, and it's sent let me know when, if, you get it as I don't trust my webmail that much...  :\


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 23, 2004)

I changed my mind: I'm going with a Fighter 4/Mystic 4, Fighter 2/Knight of the Crown 2. I want to go Knight of the Sword soon, but I want to take another level in Knight of the Crown before so I'll think of some trials, but I won't  back advancement. Hopefully I'll go with Knight of the Rose at 11th if we manage to get there.
Oh and thanks shalimar for the link to that site 'cause I think I found my portrait. 
Character will be up tonight or tomorrow in the morning.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jun 23, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It is, and it's sent let me know when, if, you get it as I don't trust my webmail that much...  :\




got it, Thanks so much. If you can send the knight prestige class as well that would solidify things for me.

carla


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 23, 2004)

How often does the Council gather?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 23, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> got it, Thanks so much. If you can send the knight prestige class as well that would solidify things for me.




Carla, will do but I 'm stuck at work right now and I don't have it with me...  So I will do it when I get home, in like 4 hours or so.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 23, 2004)

Don't you hate it when you spend a half-hour writing character history and then ENworld crashes when you click the "Post" button?

Anyway, here is my preliminary character:

Aleahea Nightsong
Female half-elf
Build:
1 fighter/mystic
2 fighter/mystic
3 fighter/mystic
4 fighter/mystic
5 KoC/mystic
6 KoC/mystic

Aleahea Nightsong is the daughter of an unsually accepting Silvanesti elf and a human. Her mother and father were married in an elven ceremony not long after they met, against the wishes of the elven maiden's family. Within three months, Tielisani was with child. When she informed her "husband", he cast her out of his home, spurning her, and declaring that the child could not be his. Weeping, she traveled back to her family's home. 

Tielisani was cold and unforgiving towards her offspring, blaming Aleahea for driving away her father. In addition, Aleahea's full-blooded kin wanted nothing to do with her, a "filthy half-breed". Her mother's second husband acted as if Aleahea did not exist, making for a very cold and lonely childhood.

When Aleahea was 14, she left her home, never to return. Her leave-taking went without notice (for she had no friends) except by her mother, Tielisani, whose last words were "Good riddance." Her heart steeled to such treatment, Aleahea left without shedding a tear. All such tears had been cried out years ago.

Questing for acceptance among her human kin, she searched out her father's house - only to find it burned to the ground long ago. Not knowing if he lived or died, Aleahea tried to ask such information of the neighbors - only to be turned away, curses heaped upon her, because of her heritage. 

Leaving the mystery of her father behind, she traveled the roads, training herself in the use of weaponry for protection (as it was painfully clear she could not rely on the kindness of strangers). She also meditated, searching for her own inner strength. This was how she became a mystic, relying on only herself for protection and purpose. Despite her treatment by many, she attempted to help those in need and forgive those who cursed her, positive that the first step in self-perfection was to forgive others for their transgressions.

After traveling from town to town for two years, she met a human Knight of the Crown named Arthur Bloodstone. He invited her to share his campfire one night, which she did, albeit somewhat warily. They talked far into the night, and in the morning he invited her to travel with him, as "Two swords are better than one."

Aleahea traveled with Arthur for six months, drawing strength and purpose from him. Learning all she could about the Knights, one day she quietly asked him if he would accept her as his squire. He accepted, having become very fond of the young woman he treated like a daughter.

Now, at age 19, Aleahea has become a full Knight of the Crown in her own right. She is a quiet individual, tending to think situations all the way through before acting. She has a tendency to reserve judgment on others, preferring to make certain of all the facts first. She is a tall, willowy woman with hair so black that it has blue highlights and hazel eyes. 

She seems to have inherited her mother's unearthly beauty (save for her hair color), and grace. Despite her appearance, she does not believe she is beautiful, remembering only the beauty of the elves she was raised among. Compared to them, she was simply ugly. Her surname Nightsong was given to her by her mother, to name the haunting, sorrowful songs she often sang to herself as a child. Aleahea retains the name to remind her of where she came from.

When not wearing the full armor of the Knighthood, Aleahea tends to dress in the simple (and slightly scanty) dress of one of the warmer region she had visited in her travels (perhaps the Plains of Dust). She continues her journey of self-discovery as a mystic hand-in-hand with her training as a Knight of the Crown, believing that the only true way to self-perfection lies within oneself. Despite her cool demeanor, she is passionate about the mission of the Knighthood, and never lacks time to help those who cannot help themselves.

_Picture attached... I wish I had a good enough image program to put a sword in her hand._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 23, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Don't you hate it when you spend a half-hour writing character history and then ENworld crashes when you click the "Post" button?




ouch...   

KK, Why don't you write it in word like a normal person does?


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel, you need to be level 4 to qualify for KoC.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 23, 2004)

B.S.: Because when I copy and paste it between Word/Enworld or Word/Notepad/ENworld, it obtains tons of goofy formatting that I then have to spend 15 minutes editing out. I usually ctrl+C to copy before I click post, but forgot to this time.

Ferrix: Thanks, for some reason I was thinking Fighters got a +4 Fort at 3rd level. *shakes head* Or maybe I was _just_ looking at the Base attk requirements. Oh well, that's why I posted - to get feedback before I started to write her up.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2004)

no problem, that's what i'm here for... to be diligently critical cause i've got nothing better to do ;-)

and all those issues with word i've never had other than the occassional special character showing up as a ?  might also have to do with the browser you use.  opera is my friend.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 23, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> B.S.: Because when I copy and paste it between Word/Enworld or Word/Notepad/ENworld, it obtains tons of goofy formatting that I then have to spend 15 minutes editing out. I usually ctrl+C to copy before I click post, but forgot to this time.




It's the format option you’re using…  I’ll help you change over tonight and you can test it out.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 23, 2004)

Ouch Goddess, you took the exact same levels I was planning to take.
Anyway I'm human and you're half-elven, I'd like to go KoS next level, and choosing different domain or spell should be leeway enough for us not to make specular characters. 

BTW if you write in notepad and put it into CODE tags when you post formatting should remain exactly the same. Or at least it works this way for me, if you check the links in my sig.

I'll try to edit in the sword for you, I'm not sure If I have one that could work.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 23, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Ouch Goddess, you took the exact same levels I was planning to take.




Yeah, I've seen my own classes for the most part pop up in two other classes...   :\  Though there is little way around this issue.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Ouch Goddess, you took the exact same levels I was planning to take.
> Anyway I'm human and you're half-elven, I'd like to go KoS next level, and choosing different domain or spell should be leeway enough for us not to make specular characters.



Actually, with the limited number of spells known by the mystics, you can make very different characters, just chose different domains. For example, only Sun Mystics can turn undead. Depending on your focus, it changes a lot of things.


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 24, 2004)

Well I figured something like that would occur.

After all we are all Knights of the Crown, and most are wanting to go on to Knight of the Sword...  So I imagine a great deal of overlap.

Heck there shall be some Roguish overlap betwixt myself and Ferrix.  However since I am going in almost a completely opposite way, we'll probably end up complimenting.

On that note, do all of us Clerics have to worship Kiri-Jolith?  I know he is the Patron of the Solamnic Knights, but I was hoping to follow Majere or Mishakal.

--EvilE


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 24, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> Heck there shall be some Roguish overlap betwixt myself and Ferrix.  However since I am going in almost a completely opposite way, we'll probably end up complimenting.




beware the roguish knight! on my honor SNEAK ATTACK!


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 24, 2004)

Huh.  I just noticed I can't take KoC at level 5.  I have to go 5 Cleric/Rogue in order to qualify.

Grrr, many hours of number crunching down da drain.  Must rework character.


[edit]Nevermind.  I was looking on the wrong line for fractional bonuses when double checking my numbers.  All good at Clc/Rog 4[/edit]
--EvilE


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> Well I figured something like that would occur.
> 
> After all we are all Knights of the Crown, and most are wanting to go on to Knight of the Sword... So I imagine a great deal of overlap.
> 
> ...



So far, you are the only Cleric that I noticed, Mystics don't worship any gods, as far as what god the Knights Revere, well, that would be Paladine, except he was killed at the end of the War of Souls, so he can't grant any clerical powers, to a lesser extent the knights revered Paladine's sons, Kiri-Jolith, and the Habbakuk (I believe), but it was Paladine who aided in the creation of the knights.  Mishikal would not be favorable on her servants killing people, Kiri-Jolith is your best bet as he is fine with warriors.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 24, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> got it, Thanks so much. If you can send the knight prestige class as well that would solidify things for me.




KB done and done.   (I hope it helps.)


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 24, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> So far, you are the only Cleric that I noticed, Mystics don't worship any gods, as far as what god the Knights Revere, well, that would be Paladine, except he was killed at the end of the War of Souls, so he can't grant any clerical powers, to a lesser extent the knights revered Paladine's sons, Kiri-Jolith, and the Habbakuk (I believe), but it was Paladine who aided in the creation of the knights.  Mishikal would not be favorable on her servants killing people, Kiri-Jolith is your best bet as he is fine with warriors.




Brother S would be the other Cleric.

You may be right about Paladine being the originator, but kiri-Jolith is the Patron of the Knights of the Sword.  In fact, I quote;



			
				Dragonlance Campiagn Setting said:
			
		

> If the character had more than one divine spellcasting class before becoming a Knight of the Sword, the player must decide to which class to add each Knight of the Sword level for the purpose of determining spells per day.  *Sword Knights receive their divine powers from Kiri-Jolith.*




Emphasis mine.  So this begs the question, what happens to Clerics of a different LG God and Mystics when they become Sword Knights?  Do we switch domains?  Must Mystics suddenly take one of the domains offered by Kiri?  Or is that skipped, domains remain the same, just ahem, patrons switch over, prayer times change, and I get a new shiny copper disk?

This one has me a bit perplexed.

Also I have decided not to take Justicar, I'll just take Subdual Strike.

However, Creamsteak, I am still wondering if you are allowing the two feats; Formation Expert [Tactical] and/or Divine Vigor?  Both are from Complete Warrior.

--EvilE


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 24, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> Brother S would be the other Cleric.



Ahh only kind of… She would only have the cleric class to gain the levels needed for the Sword Knight qualifications.

Key word is would, cause I’m simply not going to get her made…   :\ 

I hope everyone has fun.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 24, 2004)

Lichtenhart: I think that we have enough leeway spell-choice and domain-wise to make different characters. Although (as several have noted) there's not much that can be done about the overlap class-level-wise.  
Also, if you could give a stab (pun intended) at editing a sword into the pic, I'd love it. She was holding a staff, which I edited out. If not, I'll just run with it as is. 

Formatting: The main problem for me when copying from Notepad is spacing. I mean, it is _messed up_. I have all sorts of problems from word, including font color, spacing, font size, etc. However, I think I may have just realized what my own problem was. I have ENworld set on the WYSIWYG editor. I think I will switch over to the default and see if that helps in the future.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 24, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahh only kind of… She would only have the cleric class to gain the levels needed for the Sword Knight qualifications.
> 
> Key word is would, cause I’m simply not going to get her made… :\
> 
> I hope everyone has fun.



 Why not? Come on, I'm sure you can get her finished in time.


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 24, 2004)

Here is my rough edit for tonite.  Too tired to try to straigthen out equiopement into something understandable.


Human Cleric/Rogue 4, Ranger/KoC 2
HD: 4d8, 2d10 Hit Points: 55
BAB: 5

STR 12  +1               FORT  9
DEX 14  +2               REF   9
CON 14  +2               WILL  8
INT 18  +4
WIS 16  +3
CHA 14  +2

Feats:  Urban Tracking 1st, HonorBound 1st, Subdual Strike 3rd,  ? Formation Expert/Divine Vigor ? 6th,

Special Abilities: Divine Spellcasting, Domians (?/?), Turn Undead, Sneak Attack +2d6, Trapfinding, Evasion, Trap Sense +1, Uncanny Dodge, Favored Enemy: Human, Track, Wild Empathy, Two-Weapon Fighting, Strength of Honor 1/day, Knightly Courage, Heroic Initiative,


Skills:  ranks listed only
Concentration	2
Diplomacy	4
Disable Device	7
Gather Info	7
Heal		3
Hide		9
Know:
Arcana		1
History		2
Religion		5
Local		5
Nobilty		1
Geography	1
Listen		9
Move Silently	9
Open Lock	7
Ride		5
Search		9
Sense Motive	1
Slieght of Hand	5
Spellcraft		1
Spot		9
Use Rope		2


Armor is likely to be Medium, possiblely Light, I am still working numbers on equipment.  I am also considering losing one feat and 10 skill points and taking Half-Elf, but not likely as i like having skill points.

I sleep now--EvilE


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 24, 2004)

Goddess: will this work? I'm not sure I can do much better than this. BTW I see I'm not the only one who remain empressed by Ragnarok online art. I took the sword right from Shale's pic.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 24, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Goddess: will this work? I'm not sure I can do much better than this. BTW I see I'm not the only one who remain empressed by Ragnarok online art. I took the sword right from Shale's pic.




Sure, this will work! Thanks!  

(I love their art, btw - the pic I would have taken was stolen by _someone_ here, though. )


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 24, 2004)

Try and slide in the character stats into the RG. Looks like 2 half-elves (Paxus, are you still considering Half-kender? I would approve those stats listed earlier.)

That's fine. A little more out-of-place than would be standard, but still within reason.



> Creamsteak, will you allow the Justicar PrC from Complete Warrior?




Well, although I could see it fitting in with the setting, I don't like the design they did on this class. To be brief, I think that the vast majority of the special abilities this class gained could have been made better by using the mechanics that exist rather than changing the mechanics. After reading it a couple times, I think it gives me the vibe that they chose the "easiest" way to do this over the most accurate. Another problem I've had with it is the Crippling Strike at 2nd level (10th level rogue ability made available to 8th and 9th level characters from a non-rogue class?)

That said, if you really want to give it a shot, I'm up for seeing it.



> How often does the Council gather?




Once every 6 months. Summer and Winter court, which consists of much more than the council. It's a full-on Solamnic court, with lots of politics involved. And not everyone involved is a Knight necessarily, so there should be people from far and wide. I've been turning over the idea of beginning the game at Summer Court (and characters that have "just" become Solamnic Knights would have just passed their examination).



> On that note, do all of us Clerics have to worship Kiri-Jolith? I know he is the Patron of the Solamnic Knights, but I was hoping to follow Majere or Mishakal.




Well, I think that virtually any cleric "could" get into the Knighthood. But it will create additional challenges when it comes down to promotions, and I would not doubt it if there are individuals that look "down" on other priests.



> Emphasis mine. So this begs the question, what happens to Clerics of a different LG God and Mystics when they become Sword Knights? Do we switch domains? Must Mystics suddenly take one of the domains offered by Kiri? Or is that skipped, domains remain the same, just ahem, patrons switch over, prayer times change, and I get a new shiny copper disk?




You mean, "if they become sword knights." I'll admit that I am lenient in such a way that I would allow PCs to do anything. But, I will say right now that the council will be as hard as is reasonable (I havn't created all the council members yet) for their particular ethos and opinions. If you raised this question, I have no doubt that they would want to force a change of god before they would even consider allowing another cleric to pass. I have no doubt that they would want evidence that a Mystic reveres Kiri and her virtues. Either way, they would likely petition some form of test for this purpose, and it might take two councils to earn your way into the Knights of th Sword, unless you can provide suitable evidence at the first meeting.



> Ahh only kind of… She would only have the cleric class to gain the levels needed for the Sword Knight qualifications.
> 
> Key word is would, cause I’m simply not going to get her made…
> 
> I hope everyone has fun.




I really don't care if it takes you a great deal of time. I'm not ready yet myself (though admittedly it's going to still be a bit before I really am). I want you to play, and I want to give you whatever time you need. Is that alright?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 24, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I want you to play, and I want to give you whatever time you need. Is that alright?



Sure, it's just been one of them there days...  Day or two, and I should be finished... I do not like what I have now, but I'm trying to get into the Sword Knight PrC still so I'm not seeing much of a way around the class choices.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 24, 2004)

Also, nobody should forget that occationally the Kingts of the Crown, the Knights of the Sword, or the Knights of the Rose have appointed people to their orders without request. It's rare, but sometimes they basically "force" people into certain ranks either because of evidence of extreme valor and heroism, or more often due to the politics that go on in the order.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 24, 2004)

Question: is becoming a Knight of the Sword required? For some reason, I'm not enthused about the class. Knight of the Crown is great, though.

Although, I suppose I could work towards Knight of the Rose, thus lessening my time as Knight of the Sword... I was already planning on finishing out the Knight of the Crown class.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 24, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Question: is becoming a Knight of the Sword required? For some reason, I'm not enthused about the class. Knight of the Crown is great, though.



 Not at all. Where'd you get the idea that it might be? Promotion or attaining a specific order are entirely relative to what you want to do with a character.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 24, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Not at all. Where'd you get the idea that it might be? Promotion or attaining a specific order are entirely relative to what you want to do with a character.




I didn't know if it might be part of the game concept.  (I edited my post, above - you were quick to respond. )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 24, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Question: is becoming a Knight of the Sword required? For some reason, I'm not enthused about the class. Knight of the Crown is great, though.



No there is no requirement for advancement.  The knights are ruled by the three highest ranking knights, one from each order, so it's like a tribunal...

The Knights of the Rose is the highest when it comes to prestige though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 24, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> It's rare, but sometimes they basically "force" people into certain ranks either because of evidence of extreme valor and heroism, or more often due to the politics that go on in the order.



That would sort of be cool…  As there isn’t to many classes with a high will save that can still be lawful.  Bard and Druid are both out, and all the others have been represented at least once.  

Remaining classes are: Cleric/Mystic, Sorcerer, Monk, Noble and Wizard.)


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 24, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Well, although I could see it fitting in with the setting, I don't like the design they did on this class. To be brief, I think that the vast majority of the special abilities this class gained could have been made better by using the mechanics that exist rather than changing the mechanics. After reading it a couple times, I think it gives me the vibe that they chose the "easiest" way to do this over the most accurate. Another problem I've had with it is the Crippling Strike at 2nd level (10th level rogue ability made available to 8th and 9th level characters from a non-rogue class?)




Mostly I wanted Subdual Strike, however the manacle abilities were cool too.  However I have decided (since finding the feat in Exalted Deeds) to just take the feat and not the Justicar.  Thanks for the consideration, and I agree with you about Crippling Strike, I don't even like those kinds of abilities.





> Well, I think that virtually any cleric "could" get into the Knighthood. But it will create additional challenges when it comes down to promotions, and I would not doubt it if there are individuals that look "down" on other priests.




Okay, I can get down with those kind of dificulties.  It will also be some time before he is ready to petion, so that will give him a chance to get some politics in.






> You mean, "if they become sword knights." I'll admit that I am lenient in such a way that I would allow PCs to do anything. But, I will say right now that the council will be as hard as is reasonable (I havn't created all the council members yet) for their particular ethos and opinions. If you raised this question, I have no doubt that they would want to force a change of god before they would even consider allowing another cleric to pass. I have no doubt that they would want evidence that a Mystic reveres Kiri and her virtues. Either way, they would likely petition some form of test for this purpose, and it might take two councils to earn your way into the Knights of th Sword, unless you can provide suitable evidence at the first meeting.




So what would happen if a change of god occured?  I mean do we just start praying at a new time, offer prayers to a new 'voice' and get a 'new symbol'.  Or do we go full route, new domains, etc?

--EvilE


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 24, 2004)

Also do any of our characters know one another? Or is the Summer Court going through us together for a rollercoaster of adventure and wackiness (TM)?

I could see some of our characters working well as teams.

--EvilE


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 24, 2004)

An idea struck me as I was making choices about my char: would someone want me as a brother? Dragonlance chronicles are full of families of heroes. I'm still in a phase where I can work it in. Right now I'm a low class boy that inherited great ideals from his father and had the luck to find a knight willing to gave him a chance. But I can still change it. If nobody is interested in a brother, maybe this knight could be the father or the mother of one of the noble characters.
Let me know what you think about it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 24, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> An idea struck me as I was making choices about my char: would someone want me as a brother?




Wow, that looks like something I would post...  I've wanted to do siblings or a spouse for a long time now so I would love to do that now…   

Unfortunately, I’m not sure if you want my character as a sibling as I couldn’t meet you half way on the history…  I mean even your character’s surname name would have to change so I can see if you don’t want too. 

If your curious there a post in here somewhere talking about me continuing the family name of my favorite 2nd edition character, who was also a Knight of Solamnia.  Anyhow, it's a proud family and one that has had at least one knight in every generation for the last 8 or so...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 24, 2004)

BS, what about the second option? Would your family take a poor street boy who's got potential as a squire so he can have a chance to prove himself before the Council? That way we could think of each other as siblings, since we probably passed the last years together, without having to be. BTW we are both going for Knight of the Sword ASAP, so we could have had the same training. That would make sense with my choice of remaining a mystic when the gods came back: I could become a knight because someone else believed in me; now, despite the deep respect I have for the gods, I feel I must prove to myself that I can make it on my own, that I can find my strenght within rather than always rely on someone else.
Otherwise if you'd like me better simply as a brother, I haven't decided my name yet and I haven't written a word yet of my background, so I can adapt to everything.  Maybe this world needs another couple of twins!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 24, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> BS, what about the second option? Would your family take a poor street boy who's got potential as a squire so he can have a chance to prove himself before the Council? That way we could think of each other as siblings, since we probably passed the last years together, without having to be.




Yeah, that could work... 



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> BTW we are both going for Knight of the Sword ASAP, so we could have had the same training.



FYI my character might change a bit...  not quite sure yet. 



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Otherwise if you'd like me better simply as a brother, I haven't decided my name yet and I haven't written a word yet of my background, so I can adapt to everything.  Maybe this world needs another couple of twins!



  I see no issues with thwins if that's what you want. 

To be honest I see great potential RP wise in you either being adopted or a sibling, especially if PA wants to fallowing my character around like a lovesick puppy. 

CS, I know you're going to laugh at me, but would you allow a divine bard to have the same alignment of the deity they worship...?


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 24, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> CS, I know you're going to laugh at me, but would you allow a divine bard to have the same alignment of the deity they worship...?




I had that idea already... though I figured I'd stick with my fighter/rogue, it's ridiculous that a bard can't be lawful, just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 24, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I had that idea already... though I figured I'd stick with my fighter/rogue, it's ridiculous that a bard can't be lawful, just doesn't make sense to me.



Did you ask CS or not...?  (To be honest I didn’t really think about looking to see if anyone had asked.)

I agree with the lawfulness of the bard, then again I'm not to found the of the alignment system as it is now... People are just two complex to judge like that.

Anyhow the divine Bard would solve allot of issues, no need class between cleric/mystic and noble, as the bard can be noble enough on its own, so then it becomes a matter of choosing a warrior class, either ranger or fighter. (I would probably go fighter.)


As for background why bard would be so awesome, I imagine with her family history you sort of grow up on heroic tales, and I sort of planed on having her idolizing and hero-worshipping her family's history so the divine bard just makes sense to me.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 24, 2004)

BS, if you don't mind either way, I'd rather be a peasant boy your father (or your mother, I dunno who is the knight) took as a squire "A knight's tale"  style. That way I can have mixed feelings about you, seeing you as a sister but maybe something different, that would be great to roleplay.

Can you e-mail me (or post here) something about your family? Then I'll send back to you at least my personality description so we can work at our background together. Usually you can find me on ICQ too, if you prefer.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 24, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> BS, if you don't mind either way, I'd rather be a peasant boy your father (or your mother, I dunno who is the knight) took as a squire "A knight's tale"  style. That way I can have mixed feelings about you, seeing you as a sister but maybe something different, that would be great to roleplay.




Honestly, that’s the version I prefer also, mixed feelings are also the best to RP.   That also keeps the Shatterstone surname within my control also so that’s a small plus.  

Lets say father was the knight, but there have been female knights in the family before.  



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Can you e-mail me (or post here) something about your family? Then I'll send back to you at least my personality description so we can work at our background together. Usually you can find me on ICQ too, if you prefer.



I would be more than happy to, I'll also add you to my ICQ list when I get home from work, but that's a few hours away and you should be sleeping when I get home.  (nearly 2 AM your time.) 

As for the family history, besides the tradition of knights, some lands and a keep, most of its in the past...  I think 70 or so years have passed and it's been a rough time on Krynn so allot of things could have changed so it's mostly open for both of us to mold... 

I will write out a family tree of those who where in the knighthood, and a couple of notable heroic figures in the family, along with how the surname came about.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 24, 2004)

> So what would happen if a change of god occured? I mean do we just start praying at a new time, offer prayers to a new 'voice' and get a 'new symbol'. Or do we go full route, new domains, etc?




I imagine that the changes would be internal first, probably involving a geas or commune spell to establish the change. After the completion of the test, I think that a complete change of domains would be required before one would have passed the tests (as in, a complete change of worship). If someone did force this on your character, I imagine it might be quite trying. If you manage to manipulate the council (manipulate might not be the right word, perhaps convince? But it wouldn't really be completely convincing either...) to let you join with your current faith, that would be equally trying, but in a different direction.



> Or is the Summer Court going through us together for a rollercoaster of adventure and wackiness (TM)?




My ideas are to run court like I did an OA game and a Birthright game a while ago. So, before anything, I'll have to type up a list of important guests and names, a number of characters and what is generally known about them, and set up some knowledge (nobility) check DCs for all of the additional information that might be available. As far as how the group comes together... it is slightly possible that they might "not" at first. Hopefully you all at least get to know each other during court though, as afterwards you'll all find your respective duties.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 24, 2004)

> CS, I know you're going to laugh at me, but would you allow a divine bard to have the same alignment of the deity they worship...?




Divine bard variant from UA...

First off, I'm against multiple ability score spellcasting dependancy. Of any kind. So ignore the bit about using wisdom as the spellcasting stat and charisma for DCs. Just keep it like a bard with Charisma used entirely. No need to change something that works.

As for alignment, I'll drop the alignment requirement from the class. I'm fine with that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 24, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> First off, I'm against multiple ability score spellcasting dependancy. Of any kind. So ignore the bit about using wisdom as the spellcasting stat and charisma for DCs. Just keep it like a bard with Charisma used entirely. No need to change something that works.




Sweet, yeah I've learned the "hard way" with a Favored Soul, so no complaints here about the charisma being the key stat. 



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> As for alignment, I'll drop the alignment requirement from the class. I'm fine with that.



Great.   I really appreciate that.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2004)

I have just picked up the Age of Mortals sourcebook, and there is a lot of info in there.  Also some additional rules for campaigns set on Krynn.  It gives rules for the decline of Mysticism and of Sorcery leading up to the war of Souls.  Basically, the closer to the War of souls it got, the weaker both types of magic were, it started slowly, but casters of both types were functioning at lower levels as it got closer to the war.

393-402, all magic users functioned 1 effective caster level lower
403-412, all magic users functioned 2 effective caster levels lower
413-417, all magic users functioned 5 effective caster levels lower
418-419, all magic users functioned 10 effective caster levels lower

After the war magic returned to normal once the trapped souls stopped siphoning the magic.

The book also gives rules for leeching magic from magical items to boost your caster level, something many mages resorted to during the decline.  Creamsteak, if I send you the rules for leeching Magic, can I take the feat?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 25, 2004)

Since I'm not very familiar with the setting, could someone tell me if my char, as a 6th level mystic, should have traveled to the Citadel of Light and taken one or both the tests at the Silver Stair. From the book it's not clear if one can spontaneously learn mysticism of not, and what means in game terms to be 'adept at handling one sphere of mysticism.' Can you clarify things for me a bit?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 25, 2004)

I believe that you can learn mysticism on your own, or from a teacher unaffiliated with any of the existing schools; "being adept at handling one sphere of mysticism" means that you gain the bonus spells known from that domain.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Since I'm not very familiar with the setting, could someone tell me if my char, as a 6th level mystic, should have traveled to the Citadel of Light and taken one or both the tests at the Silver Stair. From the book it's not clear if one can spontaneously learn mysticism of not, and what means in game terms to be 'adept at handling one sphere of mysticism.' Can you clarify things for me a bit?



Its possible to spontaneously use the Power of the Heart, but to gain the Mystic of the Citadel PrC and a second Domain, you need to have trained at the Citadel of Light under Goldmoon.  A Sphere of Mysticism is equal to a domain.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 25, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I believe that you can learn mysticism on your own, or from a teacher unaffiliated with any of the existing schools; "being adept at handling one sphere of mysticism" means that you gain the bonus spells known from that domain.




Indeed, though mysticism is new it faces less prejudice than arcane or even divine spells casters.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Indeed, though mysticism is new it faces less prejudice than arcane or even divine spells casters.



Its relative, Mysticism and Sorcery are Older then even Clerics and the Orders of High Sorcery, they just haven't been used since praying to a god is easier as is High Sorcery, (Which is basically Prayers to the 3 Gods of Magic anyway)  Primal Sorcery is less accepted then High Sorcery is because the last time people used Primal Sorcery was in the Age of Star Birth, or Possibly the Age of Dreams, which is older then some of the oldest Legends.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 25, 2004)

Mysticism isn't old.



			
				Dragonlance Campaign Setting said:
			
		

> Unlike primal sorcery, which is a rediscovery of an ancient magic, mysticism is something far more recent, coming into its own during the Fifth Age.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 25, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Its relative...*snip*




It might be... I can only quote the book.    



			
				Dragonlance: Age of Mortals pg 65 said:
			
		

> Although a newly rediscovered magic, mysticism is perhaps the least obtrusive and therefore considered the least dangerous of both arcane and divine magic. Mystics are relatively safe from persecution by anyone. Many go their way in peace,doing what they can to help the suffering, ease pain, and defend the weak.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jun 25, 2004)

After giving it some thought (and noticing how hard its been to find the time to even seriously work on the character) I'm gonna bow out of this game. It seems really cool, but I'm not keeping up with all my PbP obligations as it is and with a face to face gaming weekend to plan for in july...   

But thanks to everyone for advice and info.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 25, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> But thanks to everyone for advice and info.




Your welcome.   I'm rather sorry to see you go, I have heard good things about you as a player, and DM, but I've never had a chance to find out first hand...  :\   Maybe next time.   (Good luck and have fun!)

Okay, I have a rough of Aurnia Shatterstone up in the RG.  It's still mostly frame but it's got a good keel. 

I'm quite proud of the background and personality but it's just not there... 

Tomorrow being Friday, which is nearly always half days, so I'll knock her out tomorrow.  

Lichtenhart, let me know what age you want, she works just as well as young or older.   (I'm thinking early 20's mid at the latest but I will adjust.)

Notes: Has anyone looked into trying to make a Knight of the Rose without gestalt classes?  (it's insanely hard.)

Even with Gestalt rules Aurnia is going to need to be a  9th level character just to make the will save requirement.   (Reason why she no longer has the Die Hard feat...  Even if she could make Sword Knight next level there's no reason to, she would sit in the Sword Knight PrC for four levels)

Though with regular multiclassing this could make the will save easier to make it lowers the BAB on the best class to make it with.

Running totals used
Cleric 3rd level BAB: +3 Fort: +4 Will: +4
KoC 3rd level BAB: +6 Fort: +9 Will: +5
KoS 3rd level BAB: +9 Fort: +3 Will: +8

Feats: Assuming Human
Honor Bound – Human
Endurance - (1st)
Die Hard – (KoC)
Mounted Combat - (2nd)
Leadership - (3rd)

That’s scary harsh to me…  (anyhow just some random thoughts)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 25, 2004)

They're a very powerful class.  Full BAB, d10 hit dice, two strong saves, full caster progression, and class abilities which almost match those of a paladin AND a bard?  If it wasn't so hard to get into, I'd argue against them being balanced.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 25, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> They're a very powerful class.  Full BAB, d10 hit dice, two strong saves, full caster progression, and class abilities which almost match those of a paladin AND a bard?



I'm not seeing that to be honest...  Knight of the Crown is a nice PrC that any fighter type should look at but it's hardly broken. 

There's no way a straight fighter can make it into the Knights of the Sword...  (Need to be able to cast divine spells)

Knight of the sword only gives a d8, and low-level paladin abilities, smite, aura, turn undead.

Knight of the Rose, finishes off the paladin "template" by giving divine grace, detect evil, aura of good, and a few bard powers...  While not gaining upon the ability to turn undead for a few levels... (from KoR 1 to KoR 4)

Give me a Faerûn paladin any day.  (minus fluff)



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> If it wasn't so hard to get into, I'd argue against them being balanced.



At least we agree that the higher orders are hard to get into.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 25, 2004)

And, given the experiences of most Knights of the Rose that I can recall, they would have to have spent a few levels in each prior PrC (I'd say 4 or 5!) before going there. The class itself seems meant for epic characters to me. Not necessarily epic in power, but still quite epic in general.

More off-topic Dragonlance grumblings are fine here, as far as I'm concerned. I'm interested in your perspectives quite a bit.


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 25, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not seeing that to be honest...  Knight of the Crown is a nice PrC that any fighter type should look at but it's hardly broken.




I think Paxus was refering to KoR only.  The other two PrCs are very nice, and much easier to get into.

Knight of the Crown is the fighters PrC.  It is pretty easy to get to.

Knight of the Sword is the Clerics PrC (after wasting atleast one in KoC).Is a bit rougher, but a few levels of KoC will get some of the requirements.

Knight of the Rose is 'meant' to represent Paladins.  It is also the roughest.  You really aren't meant to hit it until after 10th.. 6th lvl Clc +1 lvl KoC + 3 lvl KoS at bare minimums (without Gestalt).  (PS: You are _required_ to hang out in KoS for atleast 3 lvls.)



> Knight of the Rose, finishes off the paladin "template" by giving divine grace, detect evil, aura of good, and a few bard powers...  While not gaining upon the ability to turn undead for a few levels... (from KoR 1 to KoR 4)




You forgot the _full_ caster progression, which IMO is a very plussy kinda thing.

I won't be going towards KoR, but I don't want to get those other feats.

--EvilE


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 25, 2004)

I'd love to get to KoR instead, especially since KoS doesn't seem all that sweet to me compared to KoC, but I love it for what it represents. My only concern is that I have seen very few PbPs where characters gained that many levels. I tend to love high level games when I have a lot to play with on my sheet.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 25, 2004)

What year is the one where we start gaming? It came to my mind that if we spellcasters took our first levels during the drain of magic, then we probably just found ourselves capable of impressive things.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 25, 2004)

Would taking Knight of the Sword as a class and keeping on advancing with Knight of the Crown with the other be a big no-no? Probably it is, but I'd love it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 25, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Would taking Knight of the Sword as a class and keeping on advancing with Knight of the Crown with the other be a big no-no? Probably it is, but I'd love it.



Yeah I wouldn't mind doing that also...  I can't imagine that being presumable though. 

As for time frame, if you look at the timeline in the DLCS you will see the one labeled something like "right now" at the very end.    That's the time we are using.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 25, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> I think Paxus was refering to KoR only.  The other two PrCs are very nice, and much easier to get into.




He said they're which would imply more than one, but you might be right.   I'm curious as to why you think the other two PrC are so easier to get into?    (actually I think you meant to see they are harder judging by your own words latter on.)



			
				evileeyore said:
			
		

> Knight of the Crown is the fighters PrC.  It is pretty easy to get to.



Indeed it is, I guess the Knights need allot of meat shields. 



			
				evileeyore said:
			
		

> Knight of the Sword is the Clerics PrC (after wasting atleast one in KoC).Is a bit rougher, but a few levels of KoC will get some of the requirements.



Right as my above example proves but once you take a non casting level, one without spell improvement, your shooting yourself in the foot for the later levels where it's all about caster levels.



			
				evileeyore said:
			
		

> Knight of the Rose is 'meant' to represent Paladins.  It is also the roughest.  You really aren't meant to hit it until after 10th.. 6th lvl Clc +1 lvl KoC + 3 lvl KoS at bare minimums (without Gestalt).



My above example held to this requirement and managed to make it in 9 levels but honestly how effective of a character did I end up with?  




			
				evileeyore said:
			
		

> PS: You are _required_ to hang out in KoS for atleast 3 lvls.



Which along with forced feat selections ends up weakening your character...   This is no big surprise, I don't have the book in front of me, or even in this state, but I do remember that Knights of the Sword stunk in 2nd edition also.   



			
				evileeyore said:
			
		

> You forgot the _full_ caster progression, which IMO is a very plussy kinda thing.



It might be plussy, but it is required, your cleric levels would end up being a waste if you couldn't still improve upon them.

I still think a straight cleric would beat up a typical sword knight of the same level and might even be able to handle the rose knight.



			
				evileeyore said:
			
		

> I won't be going towards KoR, but I don't want to get those other feats.



Probably a smart move...   To be honest if my character's history was so influenced by the knights than I wouldn’t be either.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 26, 2004)

I've posted my character, Owain Theron, to the RG thread 

CS, I've made one choice that I probably need to run past you.  I've given Owain a very ornate suit of full plate armour as part of his wealth.  It ties into his background, and as heavy armour is nearly useless to him, so I thought it might be OK.  I just thought it could be a handy thing to have around when attending more formal knightly events, rather than turning up in a chain shirt


----------



## Jarval (Jun 26, 2004)

Oh, and sorry about the delay in getting him posted.  I spent a lot of yesterday asleep after spending most of the previous evening and the morning feeling rather ill, and I had to go into the city today.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 26, 2004)

Goddess, I saw that in your char you listed a morale bonus to saves. Knightly Courage applies only to saves vs fear, its not like a paladin's Divine Grace.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 26, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Goddess, I saw that in your char you listed a morale bonus to saves. Knightly Courage applies only to saves vs fear, its not like a paladin's Divine Grace.




Oops, missed that last sentence. Thanks!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 27, 2004)

Creamsteak, do you allow the Dragon Steed or Dragon Cohort feats from the Draconomicon?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2004)

Let me send you the info on the Dragonrider PrC, it gives all of the effective Character Level info for the dragons, and tells which ones are actually large enough to ride.

I am working toward it as well, I am aiming for a Juvenile Silver which I should just make at the time I qualify to take the PrC, anything less then Juvenile wont be able to carry us, and only the SIlver Dragons really tend to work with the knights, excepting some rare Bronzes.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 27, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Creamsteak, do you allow the Dragon Steed or Dragon Cohort feats from the Draconomicon?




Yes and Yes. Both are fine with me.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> I've posted my character, Owain Theron, to the RG thread
> 
> CS, I've made one choice that I probably need to run past you.  I've given Owain a very ornate suit of full plate armour as part of his wealth.  It ties into his background, and as heavy armour is nearly useless to him, so I thought it might be OK.  I just thought it could be a handy thing to have around when attending more formal knightly events, rather than turning up in a chain shirt




Fine by me. I guess it is coming out of your money that can be spent on artwork and such, correct?



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Let me send you the info on the Dragonrider PrC, it gives all of the effective Character Level info for the dragons, and tells which ones are actually large enough to ride.
> 
> I am working toward it as well, I am aiming for a Juvenile Silver which I should just make at the time I qualify to take the PrC, anything less then Juvenile wont be able to carry us, and only the SIlver Dragons really tend to work with the knights, excepting some rare Bronzes.




Dragonrider from Draconomicon, or is this something in the Age of Mortals book that I havn't seen yet?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 27, 2004)

Give me another day or two before we start. I've been working on a setting.doc file for my newest home game. It's taking up most of my on-the-internet freetime. Once I've cleared that document up (it's at 10 pages now, I estimate 15 will finish it off with trimmings and then I can add the artwork), I'll start working on designing the court and the number of NPCs and world events. I'll also possibly pick up AoM and the first module if it seems interesting to me.

Go ahead and email me the feat and info on the magic leeching whenever you get a chance. I probably won't have the book for two weeks or so because I'll likely order it online to save a few dollars.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2004)

Creamsteak, the info about the Dragon Rider Prestige Class is on page 77 of the Dragon Lance Campaign Setting book, page 79 has all the ECLs for all 10 types of Dragons by age (adult and older cannot be cohorts)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 27, 2004)

Creamsteak, I've got some question for you:

1) Would it be acceptable to advance in Knight of the Crown with a class, while advancing as Knight of the Sword with the other? Please? 

2) What are mystics supposed to use as a divine focus? I found no mention of it in the book. They don't need it? And if they do, what is used to harness the Power of the Heart? 

3) I submit these spells for approval: Ray of Hope (from BoED, page 105), Nimbus of Light (from Complete Divine, page 171) and Vigor/Lesser Vigor (from Complete Divine, page 186).
I ask about them for flavour reasons: the mystics tap into the force of life that is within all things, so IMO the slow process of Vigor spells, which boosts the life force of the target allowing him to heal on his own, rather than performing a miracle like Cure X Wounds spells, fits their concept better. Nimbus of Light suits very well my Sun domain, and I see it as a seed for the stronger Searing Light. Ray of Hope as I see it allows me to fill another creature with the comforting warmth of the sun.


*Ray of Hope*
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Good, Mind-Affecting]
Level: Apostle of Peace 1, Bard 1, Cleric 1, Emissary of Barachiel 1
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 Standard Action
Range: Close (25ft. +5ft./2 levels)
Target: One living creature
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)

Powerful hope wells up in the subject, who gains a +2 morale bonus on saving throws, attack rolls, ability checks and skill checks.
_Ray of Hope_ counters and dispels _sorrow_ (detailed in the _Book of Vile Darkness_)


*Nimbus of Light*
Evocation [Light]
Level: Cleric 1, Purification 1
Components: V, S, DF
Casting Time: 1 Standard Action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 minute/level or until discharged (D)

A glittering corona of sunlight surrounds your body at a few inches distance - until you release it as a focused blast of divine energy. The _nimbus of light_ glows like a lantern, shedding bright light in a 30-foot radius (and dim light for an additional 30 feet) from you.
As a move action, you can coalesce the energy from the _nimbus of light_ around your outstretched arm, and then as a standard action fling it toward a foe within 30 feet. As a ranged touch attack, the _nimbus of light_ deals 1d8 points of damage +1 point per round that's elapsed since you cast the spell (max of 1d8 + caster level damage). Attacking with the _nimbus of light_ ends the spell, whether the energy hits its target or not.


*Vigor, Lesser*
Conjuration (Healing)
Level: Cleric 1, Druid 1
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 Standard Action
Range: Touch
Target: Living creature touched
Duration: 10 rounds + 1 round/level (max 15 rounds)
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)

With a touch of your hand, you boost the subject's life energy, granting him or her the fast healing ability for the duraton of the spell. The subject heals 1 hit point per round of such damage until the spell ends and is automatically stabilized if he or she begins dying from hit point loss during that time. _Lesser vigor_ does not restore hit points lost from starvation, thirst, or suffocation, nor does it allow a creature to regrow or attach lost body parts.
The effect of multiple _vigor_ spells do not stack; only the highest-level effect applies. Applying a second _vigor_ spell of equal level extends the first spell's duration by the full duration of the second spell.


*Vigor*
Conjuration (Healing)
Level: Cleric 3, Druid 3
Duration: 10 rounds + 1 round/level (max 25 rounds)

This spell is the same as _lesser vigor_, except that it grants fast healing at the rate of 2 hit points per round.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 27, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can find a good map of Krynn?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where I can find a good map of Krynn?




There's a nice selection here:

free maps!!!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 27, 2004)

Creamsteak, (hopefully this game goes on this long ) once I finish out the Knight of the Crown PrC, do I then have any restrictions on classes? I know for instance that we have to work towards KoC asap, and every level thereafter take either that or KoS once we meet prereqs, but I don't want to take levels of KoS and you need those for KoR. *sigh* If that made any sense (I'm tired, so it might not ) let me know?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> *sigh* If that made any sense (I'm tired, so it might not ) let me know?



That might have made sense...

CS she's asking what happens once you finishs off the character’s advancement through the Knight of the Crown PrC.

(I asked her in chat)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 27, 2004)

It's pretty bad when I need a translator.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 27, 2004)

If you take all 10 levels of a Knightly Prestige Class, and don't move into another, your done with that. Your free to take 2 different classes. It's a long ways off, and at that level I really wouldn't mind if you were taking 2 prestige classes at the same time either. So you can take 2 core, 1 core and 1 prestige, or 2 prestige.



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Creamsteak, I've got some question for you:
> 
> 1) Would it be acceptable to advance in Knight of the Crown with a class, while advancing as Knight of the Sword with the other? Please?




I'm not really fond of that idea. I'd rather you take levels in Knight of the Crown until you join Knight of the Sword, and then take KoS levels from that point on. What was the build you were thinking on exactly? How long were you thinking of doing this?



> 2) What are mystics supposed to use as a divine focus? I found no mention of it in the book. They don't need it? And if they do, what is used to harness the Power of the Heart?




I'm not sure... I really need to thoroughly read the magic chapter before I read the game. If they cast spells like a cleric... I'm not sure if that implies a focus or not?



> 3) I submit these spells for approval: Ray of Hope (from BoED, page 105), Nimbus of Light (from Complete Divine, page 171) and Vigor/Lesser Vigor (from Complete Divine, page 186).




The only oddball one is Nimbus of Light. I guess it's fine. Unusual, but fine.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 27, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> What was the build you were thinking on exactly? How long were you thinking of doing this?



Thanks of the quick answers. Right now I'm a Fighter 4 - KoC 2 / Mystic 6. Hopefully next level I'd take my first level in KoS (if I pass my tests ), which would take the mystic place, and with the other class I'd resume taking levels in fighter, though, to represent my more knightly training, I would have liked to be able to advance in KoC. Not a vital issue, anyway, I only thought I could ask.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 27, 2004)

Well, I'd rather not do that then.

Also, the Dragon Rider is fine (either the DLCS or the Draconomicon versions).


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 27, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Also, the Dragon Rider is fine (either the DLCS or the Draconomicon versions).




Dumb question - the Dragonrider in the DLCS automatically gets a dragon mount. The Dragonrider in the Draconomicon doesn't say, one way or another. I am assuming that don't get one with the class?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2004)

Actually a pre-req of taking Dragon Rider PrC is Leadership, so its not like your getting the Dragon Cohort free, it just lets you take a dragon for your cohort.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Fine by me. I guess it is coming out of your money that can be spent on artwork and such, correct?



Yup


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 27, 2004)

Last thing I need approval for before I post the char I think: a divine feat from Complete Divine (page 80).

DISCIPLE OF THE SUN [DIVINE]
You can destroy undead instead of merely turning them.
Prerequisites: Ability to turn or rebuke undead, good alignment.
Benefit: You may spend two turn undead attempts when you turn undead instead of one. If you do then you destroy the undead instead of turning them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2004)

CS,

Okay I was wondering about the fallowing:

Ancestral relic has been approved as it’s a general feat from Exalted Deeds but the best implication for this feat is with the Anointed Knight PrC. (exalted deeds pg 49-51)

My other question is since the relic starts out as a simple masterwork item how do you want to handle this if the item is created via special materials?  

(I was hoping for a dragonmetal flail as the above PrC doesn’t work with armor and I’m not sure why a character with a strong Solamnic Knight heritage wouldn’t have something a little bit more costly though I’m willing to pay for it to maintain balance.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2004)

CS if you don't mind I have a spell from the CBoEM:

Hygiene 
Transmutation 
Level: Adp 0, Brd 0, Clr 0, Drd 0, Pal 1, Sor/Wiz 0 
Components: V, S
Casting Time: Standard action 
Range: Touch
Target: One creature 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes

You clean one creature, ridding it of dirt, sweat, contamination,
foul odors, and so on. This spell not only makes its subject
presentable for fine company, it promotes better health.
For 24 hours after the casting, the affected creature gains a +1
circumstance bonus on all saves against disease. Used frequently,
this spell can help stave off tooth decay and other
such minor maladies, although this has no in-game effect.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 29, 2004)

BS, did you forgot the body of the spell?

Here it is anyway:

You clean one creature, ridding it of dirt, sweat, contamination,
foul odors, and so on. This spell not only makes its subject
presentable for fine company, it promotes better health.
For 24 hours after the casting, the affected creature gains a +1
circumstance bonus on all saves against disease. Used frequently,
this spell can help stave off tooth decay and other
such minor maladies, although this has no in-game effect.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> BS, did you forgot the body of the spell?




Nope it's right there.   It has been the whole time... err. Well like 30 seconds now...  

Thanks for the assist.


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry about the absence guys, but my home network took a lightning strike last friday.

Soooo, hopefully I'll be back up this weekend (after buying a new router, new lan cables, new ethernet cards).  Atleast Brighthouse replaced the cable modem free of charge.

Thats what I get for not giving the Stormlords their proper dues.

Right now posting from the local library.

I have my character (two versions) written up...  unfortunately I burned it to disk and the comps here don't have working cd drives.  Grrrr.

Urge to kill rising.

I'll put him on floppy and try agian on thursday.

I am still trying to decide between skill points and Darkvision 30'.  Decisions, decisions.

--EvilE


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> Sorry about the absence guys, but my home network took a lightning strike last friday.




Sounds alot like what happened to Isida...  :\ 

Soooo, hopefully I'll be back up this weekend (after buying a new router, new lan cables, new ethernet cards).  Atleast Brighthouse replaced the cable modem free of charge.[/QUOTE]

I wish you luck, I honestly didn't know that electricity from an overload would travel down a LAN cables…  Maybe I will think twice before cutting them at work…  :\  No I probably won’t. 

Don’t for get the surge protector.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 30, 2004)

> DISCIPLE OF THE SUN [DIVINE]
> You can destroy undead instead of merely turning them.
> Prerequisites: Ability to turn or rebuke undead, good alignment.
> Benefit: You may spend two turn undead attempts when you turn undead instead of one. If you do then you destroy the undead instead of turning them.




I'm absolutely fine with this because I love undead smashing goodness... but it is stronger than what I would normally allow in a game.



> CS,
> 
> Okay I was wondering about the fallowing:
> 
> ...




For a special materials weapon, you have to pay for it out of a magic items expense as normal. So if you want a dragonmetal weapon for the base weapon for this feat, your going to have to buy it as a magic item first. Then take the feat. With a masterwork item, it could come out of your 2000 "mundane" spending gold initially.

I'm fine with the Anointed Knight class. It's a little odd (and when you get down to comparing the Kensai and the feat and these classes you get some redundancy somewhere), but I'm fine with it. Should make for an interesting bit of story to tie into things.



> Hygiene




No way, never, it's completely and totally wrong! Horrible. Not only is this mechanically badly designed and overpowered, but it also has to be the least fitting with my personal beliefs with "how the game was meant to be played!" which should be forced upon all others for their disobedience destroys my own game!

Or, maybe it's fine because I really couldn't be bothered by it. I wish the Player's Handbook had more "snippit" little 0th level spells that are fun and not so flat (I'd rather change my characters hair color on a daily basis than get a +1 bonus on a save, any day).

(the second one)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> For a special materials weapon, you have to pay for it out of a magic items expense as normal. So if you want a dragonmetal weapon for the base weapon for this feat, your going to have to buy it as a magic item first. Then take the feat. With a masterwork item, it could come out of your 2000 "mundane" spending gold initially.




Okay this is from memory so someone with the books please corrects me if I'm wrong. (I'm at work, will update when I get home in 4.5 hours if need be.)

A Dragonmetal Flail costs 9,000 stl because it's a does d8 damage.  Now the max that the middle magic item can cost is 7,400 stl...  Would you have issues with the ancestral feat handling the cost of the rest of it so I don't need to use my large magic item on this?  It really defeats the purpose of said feat.



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'm fine with the Anointed Knight class. It's a little odd (and when you get down to comparing the Kensai and the feat and these classes you get some redundancy somewhere), but I'm fine with it. Should make for an interesting bit of story to tie into things.




Cool, I will admit its sort of an odd choice for this game, but I've wanted to try this PrC for quite sometime but with the issues mentioned above about cost I'm willing to look for something more bardish if anyone has suggestions.  Besides, this PrC works better with a different character, *coughs in Jarval's direction* and the above feat works wonderfully for this character and armor so I guess I'm more interested in a nice bardish PrC if anyone has a suggestion. 



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Or, maybe it's fine because I really couldn't be bothered by it. I wish the Player's Handbook had more "snippit" little 0th level spells that are fun and not so flat (I'd rather change my characters hair color on a daily basis than get a +1 bonus on a save, any day).




I very much agree with you on this. 



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> (the second one)




Yay she gets to always smell like a rose as she strives to be a rose…


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 30, 2004)

I'll make a slight trade off if you like. You give up one of the 7,400 gold piece magic items, and you pay for the cost of a masterwork weapon out of your 2,000, and we'll call that even.



And I'm sorry if I wasn't clear on Lichtenhart's feat. I do approve it. But I want it to be known that it's my opinion that it is "really really strong" for a feat. I've got no problem with it, though, since it means I can use more undead without being afraid (always a good thing to me).


----------



## evileeyore (Jul 1, 2004)

Creamsteak I have a query.  May I take this feat from my groups homebrew of feats:

Nightvision[GENERAL]
Characters with nightvision have eyes that are so sensitive to light that they can see almost normaly in dim light.  They can see outdoors on a moonlit night as well as they can during the day.
*Benefit:*  Poor lighting conditions do not give concealment to your advisaries.  You still only see as far as normal for your race and can not distinguish colors.  You can read with the smallest of light sources.
*Normal:*  Poor lighting gives a 20% concealment bonus to enemies, and reading is all but impossible.
*Special:*  Lowlight precludes the need for this feat.

It would allow me to have the only part of the Half-Elf package I really care about (being able to sneak attack in a darkened alley).  It would also end my dilema of Krynian Lowlight Vision or More Skill Points.

[EDIT]
Also how does multiclassing work with gestalt classes?

For instance Merritt is Rog/Clrc 4 and Rngr/KoC 2.  Does this mean he has two fourth level classes, a second level class and a second level PrC, and thus is at -20% exp?  Or does this mean he has a fourth level class and a second level class, and thus is okay?  What would happen if I were to take Rog or Clrc at next level (instead of Rngr)?
[/EDIT]

--EvilE


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 2, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> And I'm sorry if I wasn't clear on Lichtenhart's feat. I do approve it. But I want it to be known that it's my opinion that it is "really really strong" for a feat. I've got no problem with it, though, since it means I can use more undead without being afraid (always a good thing to me).




Yeah it's fine now, but it gets very good (maybe too much) at high levels. I'd also probably be one of the few people on Krynn that could do that, since Paladine was the only god with the sun domain, and he's not a god anymore (though I still hope.  Really, how many times already people died only to return when you least expected them? I think someday, somehow, the Dark Queen will be back, and then the Law of Balance will call back Paladine to godhood too.) I have a reason to have such a _burning_ hate for the undead, though. I'm sorry for the late, I hope to have my char up before sunday.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 2, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> Creamsteak I have a query.  May I take this feat from my groups homebrew of feats:
> 
> Nightvision[GENERAL]
> Characters with nightvision have eyes that are so sensitive to light that they can see almost normaly in dim light.  They can see outdoors on a moonlit night as well as they can during the day.
> ...




I won't approve of the feat, but I would approve of a custom magic item that acted as a personal "bullseye lantern"  (as a set of goggles or lenses) that gave vision out to 60 feet (120 with low-light vision) as one of the lesser magic items available. That would cover that end for you, but otherwise your going to have to choose between a half-elf or a human with their normal circumstances.

Caught me there about the xp thing. I had forgotten to repeat that bit more. You recieve the penalty based on "total" class levels. However, the penalty is 5% per class, not 10% as normal. To negate a classes penalty, you can take the feat listed in the house rules at the front of this thread.

This is to prevent gestalt multi-classing from becoming too steep (as it easily could) of a penalty, but I still want the restrictions to exist.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 3, 2004)

My character is finished and posted, complete with EQ. Please excuse any mistakes I may have made, as it is _very_ late and I am _very_ tired and haven't slept more than 8 hours in the last two days. Insomnia sucks. 

Anyway, give it a look and tell me what I did wrong.  Other than missing the heavy warhorse writeup, which I will add later.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm in much of the same boat as GFA, I need to do some more mundane equipment, mostly a mount and their equipment.

Spells are done but I'm not the greatest with spells so someone with more experience please look them over for me...

lastly...

CS, I sort of made an magic item: 

Glasses of Comprehension: +5 competence bonus to decipher script.

I wasn't sure of the price but I saw similar items giving +5 bonus going for 1250 and also 2500 GP so I went with the higher, and these glasses are the item instead of the potions.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 4, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Glasses of Comprehension: +5 competence bonus to decipher script.
> 
> I wasn't sure of the price but I saw similar items giving +5 bonus going for 1250 and also 2500 GP so I went with the higher, and these glasses are the item instead of the potions.




standard equation for skill bonuses are bonus squared x 100gp.  So a +5 item would be 5^2x100 or 2500gp.

oh yeah...



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Favored Soul Spells Known




I'm imagining it should be Divine Bard Spells Known ;-)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> standard equation for skill bonuses are bonus squared x 100gp.  So a +5 item would be 5^2x100 or 2500gp.




Yeah I knew it was somewhere in that area... 



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'm imagining it should be Divine Bard Spells Known ;-)



Yeah, good catch.   It's a copy and pasted error, as I copied the format from my other spell casting character I have...


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 4, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, good catch.   It's a copy and pasted error, as I copied the format from my other spell casting character I have...




Yeah, I'm not normally one for spellcasting characters also.


----------



## evileeyore (Jul 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Running totals used
> Cleric 3rd level BAB: +3 Fort: +4 Will: +4
> KoC 3rd level BAB: +6 Fort: +9 Will: +5
> KoS 3rd level BAB: +9 Fort: +3 Will: +8




Just a quick question, but how are you getting a +4 Base Fort save off of a 3trd level cleric?

If this is possible I want to know.  It will change things for me.

--EvilE


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 5, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Anyway, give it a look and tell me what I did wrong.  Other than missing the heavy warhorse writeup, which I will add later.




Well I dunno if you have your numbers right, but your levels breakdown should read:

Class Build:
1 fighter/mystic
2 fighter/mystic
3 fighter/mystic
4 fighter/mystic
5 KoC/mystic
6 KoC/mystic

instead of:

Class Build:
1 fighter/mystic
2 fighter/mystic
3 fighter/mystic
4 KoC/mystic
5 KoC/mystic
6 KoC/mystic

You can't qualify for KoC before 5th level.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> Just a quick question, but how are you getting a +4 Base Fort save off of a 3trd level cleric?




it's not...


----------



## evileeyore (Jul 5, 2004)

Its not a +4, or its not a Base save?

Slightly confused by your response.

--EvilE


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> Its not a +4, or its not a Base save?




Base save is what matters for PrC requirements... (It was base also)


----------



## evileeyore (Jul 5, 2004)

Still confused by your responses.

However in the example above, I realize it has to be a 4th level Cleric, not a 3rd.

So by that reasoning:

Cleric 4: BAB +3; Fort +4; Will +4  (needed BAB +3, Fort +4 for KoC)
KoC 3: BAB +3; Fort +3; Will +1  (needed BAB +6, Will +4, for KoS)
KoS 3: BAB +3; Fort +3; Will +3  (needed BAB +8, Will +7, and 3 lvls KoS)

So you must be 10th before you qualify for KoR.  In fact the only way I can see to achieve level 1 KoR before 11th is this:

Gestalt Figther/Cleric 4:  BAB +4; Fort +4; Will +4
KoC/whatever 2:  BAB +2;
KoS/whatever 3:  BAB +3; Will +3

9th level, take KoR for the tenth.  However without gestalt there is no way to do it.  Hmmm, very interesting, I kinda like it.

--EvilE


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 5, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Well I dunno if you have your numbers right, but your levels breakdown should read:
> 
> <snip>
> 
> You can't qualify for KoC before 5th level.




Yeah, I changed that in the class abilities (only 2 levels of KoC abilities), but not in the level breakdown. :/
Thanks for catching, I will change it.


----------



## evileeyore (Jul 6, 2004)

Merritt is in the character thread, sans background.  I'll try to finish that tomorrow.

Creamsteak, a few questions:

1-Are you using a barter economy as the book says?
2-I found the Goggles of Night in DMG:

*Goggles of Night*
	The lenses of this item are made of dark crystal. Even though the
 	lenses are opaque, when placed over the eyes of the wearer they
	enable him to see normally and also grant him 60-foot darkvision.
	Both lenses must be worn for the magic to be effective.
	COST:  12,000

Do you want me to use this, and have a lesser value secondary item?  Or do you want something lesser like somekind of Goggles of Elfsight?  Either one is fine by me.

Not in the DMG, just whipped up spur of moment:

*Goggles of Elfsight*
	The lenses of this item are made of dark crystal. Even though the
 	lenses are opaque, when placed over the eyes of the wearer they
	enable him to see normally and also grant him lowlight vision.
	Both lenses must be worn for the magic to be effective.
	COST:  7,400?

--EvilE


----------



## evileeyore (Jul 7, 2004)

Okay Merritt 10 page background is up.  I typed all the way from 381AC and boy are my fingers tired...

Ba-da-tsssch!

A few more tidbits shall enter the background, including but not limited to a more well fleshed family tree and a timeline (for my ease of mind).

Creamsteak if you have any problems, just hit me with stick, and I'll make changes.  Also how do you want to handle the Cohort from my Leadership?


Any takers on a team up?  Anyone want to have beat the bushes a decade back, or rode with the Stones into Southern Nightlund?

--EvilE


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 9, 2004)

> 1-Are you using a barter economy as the book says?




Yes, though very loosely. Especially with magic items and NPC spellcasting costs. I don't know if this group will like or dislike it, but I'm a very "light" GM for most intents and purposes. My first enboards game was the Light Hearted Hack and Slash (Lichtenhart and Knight Otu were players), that might give people a clue about how I like to run things when I can.



> *Goggles of Elfsight*
> The lenses of this item are made of dark crystal. Even though the
> lenses are opaque, when placed over the eyes of the wearer they
> enable him to see normally and also grant him lowlight vision.
> ...




Cost isn't right, but yeah, I'm fine with this as one of the lesser magic items.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 10, 2004)

> Okay Merritt 10 page background is up. I typed all the way from 381AC and boy are my fingers tired...
> 
> Ba-da-tsssch!
> 
> ...




Saved it to file. I'll destroy my copy after I've read it, and keep me informed of any updates.

As far as cohort, you can either select a cohort or leave the "slot" open for a squire selected during court.



----

I've got my plans set up finally. This game is still maybe 3-4 days away from starting as I've been very busy recently (sig). This is now one of my priorities as I feel like I've left it alone a bit too long due to the sudden upsurge in activity this summer. If your in this game, give me a post to re-affirm your attention.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> If your in this game, give me a post to re-affirm your attention.



Red 3 checking in.   (that sounds like a plan on the days, I still want to touch up on background and such.)


----------



## Jarval (Jul 11, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> If your in this game, give me a post to re-affirm your attention.



Here, interested, ready to go


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm still here and interested, but I've got an exam on wednesday and I'm very busy studying. I'll try to finish the background as soon as I can.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 11, 2004)

Still here and ready to go.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 11, 2004)

Still here and ready to go.


----------



## evileeyore (Jul 11, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Saved it to file. I'll destroy my copy after I've read it, and keep me informed of any updates.




Am I the only one getting serious 'Impossible Mission' vibes off this sentence?

_Merritt, should you or any of the other Knights of Solamnia be captured or killed, the High Council shall disavow all knowledge of your exhistence.  This thread will self destruct in two minutes, and as always Merritt, good luck, and Kiri-Jolith bless._



> As far as cohort, you can either select a cohort or leave the "slot" open for a squire selected during court.




I am very tempted to leave it open for appointment at Court.  Never had an 'assigned' follower before, this should be interesting... yessss, very interesting...




> If your in this game, give me a post to re-affirm your attention.




I'm game.

--EvilE


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 11, 2004)

Shalimar, can you clarify this statement from your char for me? I'm not sure what it says:



> Net spell failure %: 0 [5(25-20) + 5(15-10)-10]




*Edit:* Also, I know you have the estate, but how is it's value divided up? By that, I mean how much of the estate is in lands and how much of it is in "presentable" wealth and how valuable is the manor of the estate? I'd guess at 5k, 5k, 5k if you want to keep it simple (I won't mind, obviously). Your also welcome to make it as thorough as you like.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 11, 2004)

I was just going over everything... and I just have to say "Wow..."

I've got two weeks of events scheduled out for court, including each of the PCs times to appear before the proper councils. I'm working on having different dinners on different days, different characters in different rooms at different times all schedule-like, introductions, I've got your temporary "apartments" set up within the city, shopkeepers and after-events... and I just keep scribling more ideas down.

I'm pretty excited, that's all. Should be an interesting change of pace for my usual games. I imagine that court will take two weeks of real time to really play through, could be a little more or less.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Shalimar, can you clarify this statement from your char for me? I'm not sure what it says:
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit:* Also, I know you have the estate, but how is it's value divided up? By that, I mean how much of the estate is in lands and how much of it is in "presentable" wealth and how valuable is the manor of the estate? I'd guess at 5k, 5k, 5k if you want to keep it simple (I won't mind, obviously). Your also welcome to make it as thorough as you like.



Net spell failure %: 0 [5(25-20) + 5(15-10)-10]
It means that when you consider all the bonuses from dragonmetal, Twilight enhantment, and her level of Spellsword, there is no chance of Arcane Spell Failure.

The Breastplate would be a 25% chance of Spell Failure, but it loses 10 percent chance of failure from each of the Twilight Enchantment and being Dragon Metal.  25-20= 5 % spell failure when wearing it.  Her shield is Dragon Metal, so 15-10= 5 % spell failure when using the shield.  so 10% chance of spell failure when using both.  As a Spellsword, she gets a -10% to spell failure due to training extensively in armor, so 10%-10%=0%, so 0% chance of spell failure when using her shield and armor.

As far as Estates, I have no clue on that stuff, so whatever is easiest for you to do, I don't know the rules on estates, keeps, and lands so going with 1/3rd in each is peachy.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 12, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I was just going over everything... and I just have to say "Wow..."
> 
> I've got two weeks of events scheduled out for court, including each of the PCs times to appear before the proper councils. I'm working on having different dinners on different days, different characters in different rooms at different times all schedule-like, introductions, I've got your temporary "apartments" set up within the city, shopkeepers and after-events... and I just keep scribling more ideas down.
> 
> I'm pretty excited, that's all. Should be an interesting change of pace for my usual games. I imagine that court will take two weeks of real time to really play through, could be a little more or less.



Sounds like fun   I'm really looking forwards to the start of this game, as I've been wanting to give a Knightly quest style game a go for months.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 12, 2004)

here... was away for the weekend, is there an IC thread yet?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 14, 2004)

And off we go...

Don't be _too_ hard on me, it's my first time playing with Dragonlance.

Oh, and I'll be reading all the "age of mortals" books (ordered them on amazon) for inspiration.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2004)

I like the name of one of your weaponsmiths, Joe Smith the Smith.


----------



## evileeyore (Jul 14, 2004)

Reminds me of my friends smith, 'Hammer Smith'.  He was even a Nubian, just to hit us over the head with 'black' smith jokes all night.

Oh yeah, he was a riot...

--EvilE


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry about not being around for the last little bit, I have class Tuesday Wednesday, and Thursday so not posting on school days since its 6 week summer semesters each class is about 4 hours and I have 2.

Just to double check before I post, we are all knights already correct? or are we being raised at the festival?  If we are, how long have we been knights?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 16, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sorry about not being around for the last little bit, I have class Tuesday Wednesday, and Thursday so not posting on school days since its 6 week summer semesters each class is about 4 hours and I have 2.
> 
> Just to double check before I post, we are all knights already correct? or are we being raised at the festival?  If we are, how long have we been knights?




Summer class schedules... hehe i worked from 5am till 3:30pm today, had two and a half hours of sleep last night.... i'd die for summer classes.

We are all knights.  It's not really a festival so much as a gathering of knights to discuss issues at hand for the order.  And we have been knights for a duration depending upon your characters individual history.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 16, 2004)

Just to double check before I post, we are all knights already correct? or are we being raised at the festival? If we are, how long have we been knights?

Your all already knights (I believe). You have been knights for as long as you want (probably no more than 4 or 5 years though, given levels and being PC characters). You can tell me of your previous post as well, or come up with it later.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2004)

Lichtenhart, did you want to do anything special for are characters introduction or should we go about separately?


----------



## Jarval (Jul 16, 2004)

Owain's a knight, and has been so for about three years.  Of course, that doesn't mean he's yet fully comfortable with the more formal duties of a knight...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 20, 2004)

Sorry about my slowness, all things considered it's going to be a slow start I think. Once I figure out how this particular ball rolls... it'll start spiraling up and down hills and bouncing as much as I can possibly manage.


----------



## evileeyore (Jul 21, 2004)

Speaking of rolling, how do you handle rollonig of dice/

Do we roll, do you roll, or do we use an online roller?

--EvilE


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm used to rolling them all, but your welcome to roll them in your post using the enworld dice/posts thing. I'd rather the use of that be limited to skill checks though, as it could get confusing if you wanted to use it in a lengthy combat.

I also prefer to roll all the dice for combat so that I can resolve a few rounds at a time (since it seems way too slow otherwise).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 21, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I also prefer to roll all the dice for combat so that I can resolve a few rounds at a time (since it seems way too slow otherwise).




I entrust you with all my dice rolls.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm fine with DM dice rolling, I'm used to it.
There is also a web-based dice roller at Irony Games that allows players to email their dice rolls to the DM, with online verification so that the DM knows that those are the actual die rolls, and that the player didn't just roll several times until s/he got the correct roll.


----------



## evileeyore (Jul 21, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I also prefer to roll all the dice for combat so that I can resolve a few rounds at a time (since it seems way too slow otherwise).





I too am happy with all rolls in your hands, just as long as I can tell whether success/failure was good rolling, bad rolling, or high/low DCs...  to some degree.  No need to break narrative flow though.

--EvilE


----------



## evileeyore (Aug 9, 2004)

Any chance my meager Knowledge: Nobility +6 gives me some insight as to what the 'formal' attire should be for a Summer Court where one is not being raised up or cast down?

As raising up and casting down are really the only times Merritt would have personally seen Court.  However he might have some clues based on his Fathers formal duds as of 20+ years ago...

Aware of how wholefully unprepared our characters are for court intrigue--EvilE


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> Aware of how wholefully unprepared our characters are for court intrigue--EvilE




Well, one of us might be prepared...    (With Aurnia's skill might know everyone in the court...)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 9, 2004)

You're not the only one who's got an idea of what's going on; Thom's got a handy +13.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> You're not the only one who's got an idea of what's going on; Thom's got a handy +13.



Sweet, between the two of us we should be able to identify everyone.


----------



## evileeyore (Aug 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well, one of us might be prepared...    (With Aurnia's skill might know everyone in the court...)




Make that aware of how woefully unprepared my character is for court intrigues.

Actually 5 out of the 8 of us.

Woefull--EvilE


----------



## Jarval (Aug 12, 2004)

Owain has a grand (untrained) total of +2 in Knowledge (Nobility), and an equally impressive +3 in Diplomacy.  I think he's right to be worried about making an ass of himself at the court...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I think he's right to be worried about making an ass of himself at the court...



 Well Aurnia doesn't want anyone to look bad, and is quite willing to help anyone out that asks or if they needs it, say looking dazed and confused and hesitant in court.  If someone ends up being that bad off I'm sure she would politely ask him or her if they need help.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well Aurnia doesn't want anyone to look bad, and is quite willing to help anyone out that asks or if they needs it, say looking dazed and confused and hesitant in court.  If someone ends up being that bad off I'm sure she would politely ask him or her if they need help.



 I think a gaggle of gully dwarves might look less lost that Owain after ten minutes in the court


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 12, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> Make that aware of how woefully unprepared my character is for court intrigues.
> 
> Actually 5 out of the 8 of us.
> 
> Woefull--EvilE




4 out 8 characters without Knowledge (nobility), fun.  Glad I could spare a few points to give me some proficiency (+6 total).

Although my social skills are quite adept (Diplomacy +17, Bluff +11, Sense Motive +11).


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi guys! I'm finally operative and I'm writing the final version of my background right now. BTW, Tristram has both Diplomacy and Knowledge: Nobility and Royalty +10, though I see it more as being able to quote the Measure on occasion rather than being able to identify the other knights.

Confronting the Campaign Setting with Age of Mortals, I noticed that the dates in the CS are a little scrambled: if Khellendros died last year, and the war of souls has finally ended, we should be in 422 AC rather than 420.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 23, 2004)

customary bump


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey, I'm on cable now! Took forever to convince the router to work right. And it's 2:30 AM here, and I have a class at 10:00! Woot. Expect an update tomorrow after I'm done with all the first day of the semester buzz. Including math homework.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 25, 2004)

What equipment from Races of Stone did you have in mind?  I can post up some of it since I've got my pages right here ;-)


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 25, 2004)

I likes most of it really. The armor especially. I've only read it over once, so chances are I can't recall everything specific. I do know that for all intents and purposes I think that the different types of armor presented can be added to the equipment, and if someone wanted to change a full plate for a battle plate or such, that's welcome.

If you know something particular you like, just mention it. The book should arrive in 3-7 days I suppose. Not long by pbp standards.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 25, 2004)

The only thing I can think of personally is fast-donning straps for my character, although other characters who don't have a Dex bonus might use the heavy plate.  On a side note, the listed weights are so f'n ridiculous.  Seriously a steel shield that weighs twice as much as full plate?  Not even talking about mountain plate.  I won't list the exotic armors cause those require a feat.

Here's a run-down of the new armor for those who don't have the book.

Heavy Armor:
Stone Plate, Armor bonus +6, Max Dex +1, Armor Check -7, Spell Failure 30%, Weight 35 lb., Cost 750gp
Heavy Plate, Armor bonus +9, Max Dex +0, Armor Check -8, Spell Failure 45%, Weight 100 lb., Cost 2000gp

Shields:
Steel Tower Shield, Shield bonus +4, Max Dex +2, Armor Check -10, Spell Failure 50%, Weight 100 lb., Cost 75gp

Extras:
Fast-donning straps +150gp, eliminate the armor check penalty increase for donning armor quickly.
Riding straps +200gp, +1 competence bonus to ride checks, stacks with military saddle
Shield sheath +25gp, holds one light weapon, when shield is ready drawing the weapon is a free action.  No more than one per shield.
Signature crest +50gp, armor emblazoned with a signature crest.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 25, 2004)

Well, when I get the book I'll make some adjudications probably. I'm not much for house rules, but I have always been very lenient. I'd very much consider removing the exotic armor feat requirements for certain armors.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 11, 2004)

Sorry about the rather consistent lack of updates. School's been hit and miss recently.

So, I've gotta ask, what is the opinion of the player's in this game about possibly using the Key of Destiny modules?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 11, 2004)

If they're well-written and allow for a fair variety of party action, that's fine by me; I've got no knowledge of them whatsoever, so there's no spoiler issue.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 11, 2004)

I never heard of them too.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, I've got my own adventure partially put together, but I was wondering if there might be a preference to runt hrough the gauntlet.

It should be arriving at my apartment in about 7 days, at which point I'll see if it's even remotely applicable to a group of solamnic knights.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 11, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Sorry about the rather consistent lack of updates. School's been hit and miss recently.




No issue here...  School comes first. 



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> So, I've gotta ask, what is the opinion of the player's in this game about possibly using the Key of Destiny modules?




I guess that's a hint to not read my copy then huh?    (I picked it up when I ordered the bestiary of Krynn.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 11, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> It should be arriving at my apartment in about 7 days, at which point I'll see if it's even remotely applicable to a group of solamnic knights.




Well it’s a trilogy of adventures...  I know that the first one is the only book published when I last looked.  (Month or so ago.)  I believe their set to ship like 6 months apart.  

Not think I think we will make it through there first book before the last book see print.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I guess that's a hint to not read my copy then huh?    (I picked it up when I ordered the bestiary of Krynn.)




Wow, you still havn't read it?

Really, I wouldn't care at all if you have, but it might make the whole thing slightly boring if I ran it and you had a pretty tight idea of what the main goals are. I've been ran through a module that i've read before once, I felt more neutered than anything, since I didn't have any desire to cheat anyone. So I hit stuff, again and again.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 11, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Wow, you still havn't read it?




Yeah...  I buy to many books, games and novels, to read them all...  Models don't usually interest me, if it's a setting I know and love I have the habit to pick them up...  It's the collector in me.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 13, 2004)

If they apply sure, I haven't read them and don't currently think I'll be getting anywhere near them so go ahead if it fits.  Otherwise I think it'd be fun for the ball to get going in the IC thread ;-) but yeah school comes first, I've been crazy busy this past week and will be this week since i'm working 40 hours and taking 4 classes (bookstore, rush weeks ugh).  Will return to normal after that, that and when I get internet in my apartment it'll be easier.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 16, 2004)

I've never heard of those modules, but if you want to run them, I guess I don't mind. My biggest issue with modules is that most of the ones I have seen or have played through seem to be focused primarily on battles, which doesn't always work well for a PBP game. I prefer a heavy dose of RPing, myself.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 16, 2004)

*waits for the IC thread to get moving again*


----------



## evileeyore (Sep 19, 2004)

Personally I almost never read modules, especially not when DMing them.  Also the few I've actually read were all OD&D, B series and such.

So it looks like a green light across the boards as far as modules are concerned.

Hmmm, you know I think I could convert the B series to Kynn pretty easily...

Might have to get the groop back together and try my hand at it.

They'd never see it coming.

--EvilE

[EDIT]For clarity[/EDIT]


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 19, 2004)

*pushes the play button in hopes to unpause the game*


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm working on my updates at the moment. I won't post them for a couple hours though (I've gotta be back at the Uni to see some career-related presentation). 

And I have decided to use the module. Hopefully I can get us started on it within the next 2 weeks, but that's with some degree of luck.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 20, 2004)

Still here, I know that I need Lichtenhart to reply to what's going on IC...  I'm worried about Aurnia.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 23, 2004)

BS I'll post as soon as I can tonight. I'm coming with Aurnia.

In the meanwhile, I have a special offer for you all: yesterday in a chat with Sovereign Press staff, I won a free copy of Towers of High Sorcery. Now sadly I'm not likely to use it in my games, and I feel bad about them shipping so far as  Italy a book I can't enjoy fully. But if you like it and would use it, this could be your luck, as I can tell to send it to you instead. The top for me would be to trade it for some PDF product, but if you don't have anything to trade it with and/or will hit your birthday soon, I could give it to you as a present. 

Let me know if you're interested (and if you aren't too, so I know I don't have to wait for you to read this post.)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm interested... but what are you looking for in trade?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 24, 2004)

Oh, FYI... I haven't posted in a while 'cause I'm waiting for Jarval to respond.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 24, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I'm interested... but what are you looking for in trade?



Well, any PDF that you could just e-mail to me. Do you have any? I'm interested in alot of things, it shouldn't be difficult to find something I like. 
You can find me at mario.bolzoni@katamail.com


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 24, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Well, any PDF that you could just e-mail to me. Do you have any?




I sure everyone intentions our of the highest possible so please don't feel insulted when I say this...  ENworld doesn't tolerate pirating of pdf files so make sure there is only one copy of the product floating around...

BS 
PbP Mod

Anyhow, Lichtenhart, if you're truly interested in pdf products I don't have many but I'm more than willing to get you a gift certificate from one of the more respectable websites that sale pdfs.  (Just another option in case GFA doesn't offer something that catches your fancy.)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 24, 2004)

I know, BS, I meant legal PDFs as well. It wouldn't make sense to steal from a publisher while trying not to make another one spend too much. 

And as I said, I'd like the book to go to someone who will like it and use it. If I could get something out of it it would be great, but it's not really necessary. This wasn't meant to be a auction. I'm just waiting for everyone in the game to post if they're interested or not. Then if GFA is the only one interested she will get it, PDFs or not. If she isn't... I dunno. Should I roll dice? Host a trivia contest? Any suggestion?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 24, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Any suggestion?




Nope. 



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "Aurnia, do you already know Lord Bethanus? Do you think he would mind if I follow you? Otherwise I'll wait for you here." he tells her, as he tries to remember if he already heard about him.




I obviously don't have an answer to that...  Well at least not until CS says what the answer is.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 24, 2004)

The answer is that you havn't met him. He's a pretty obscure character I pulled from something else, and I don't think your character would have interacted with him previously.

As far as your book-goes Lichtenhart, I agree with Brother Shatterstone about the whole, "copying" pdf issue. However, one could always pay for a PDF or two on RPGnow and have the email address it's sent to be your own. That way it would be more of a transaction of gifts and all. 

And I'm up for trading if you want. But I'd rather not be greedy since I'm fairly certain I'll buy the book eventually anyway.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm thinking part of the reason that BS mentioned it was my (admittedly slightly over-the-top) rant on the boards a few months back about pdfs and DriveThruRPG.  But, personal views aside....

Actually, I was thinking of just finding out what you might be interested in and purchasing it for you on RPGnow or DriveThruRPG.  I wouldn't send someone a pirated PDF - if they want one, they can go get it the way all the other pirates do. Or I could simply send you a PDF I bought and don't use, so you'd have the only copy. 

I don't have any real suggestions of how to handle who to choose, trade-wise, unfortunately.  Although I probably won't be able to buy the book (I is poor college student), it probably wouldn't get a super amount of use with me either, 'cause not many people in my group is interested in DragonLance, and I'm not playing a wizard in this game.  So, whatever you decide... it looks like a few people are offering to buy a gift certificate or somesuch for PDFs.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 28, 2004)

Well, I think I gave the others enough time to reply if they really were interested. So, Creamsteak and Goddess FallenAngel, I don't know what to do. GFA, if you think you won't be able to use it, I'd rather send it to CS. On the other hand CS, if money for you is not an issue and you'd rather buy it anyway, I can send it to GFA. Please tell me how do you feel about it, I don't want to slight anyone.

I took a look around both rpgnow and drivethrurpg, and if you want to send me something, what would probably be most useful to me are Octavirate Games' Portrait Pavillion books, since I use a lot of visual aids and char portraits both on PBP and P&P games. if you have to choose among them, the most useful would be the male characters one. you can find them here: http://www.rpgnow.com/default.php?manufacturers_id=492


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 4, 2004)

Lichtenhart - Why don't you let CS have it if he wants to trade PDFs? I probably won't use it much, if at all, and not in the near future at any rate.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks GFA.  CS, would you please send me your mailing address at mario dot bolzoni at katamail dot com?

And about the game, how do you plan to run the tests to qualify for Knight of the Sword? For the restoration of something lost, and the deed of heroism a quest is probably needed, but what about the three tests of wisdom, the test of compassion and the test of combat?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2004)

Will do.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2004)

I'll see what all I can do about updates and answering questions as soon as I possibly can. I've got more work ahead of me at the moment still. And after that's done I'm going to try and get ahead a bit. If I can get ahead of the curve for a few minutes at least, I can get some time for video games and the boards. Two things I've been sorely lacking.


----------



## evileeyore (Oct 20, 2004)

Sorry I've been AFK due to 4 hurricanes and the corresponding power and internet outages.  That was month one.

Then I got NWN, SoU, and HotU.  That was month two.

I am better now.

Atleast until WoW goes live--EvilE


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 1, 2004)

Fine by me. I have problems of my own keeping up with everything.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey all,

I am, unfortunately, going to have to regretfully resign from this game. I enjoyed playing, but I simply have very little free time left with working 45 hours/week and restarting school.

I again apologize, I had thought that I would have more time left, but that is not the case. I hope the everyone enjoys the game!


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, I'm sorry to see you go, but it should probably be beneficial to me. I've been struggling with this game, as I'm sure everyone can tell. And less players means less split attention.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 5, 2005)

Sorry, I went a long time without posting to this thread at all. This particular game has been stressful for me to post on ever since the beginning (perhaps the game was designed a bit too large in scope for me). I wasn't having any fun with my updates.

However, I'd like to give the game a second shot if people are willing to allow me that opportunity. I imagine I'll have to recruit some new heads (I want just 4 players when I start up again, but I'm not how many people want to return).

In the re-start, I would be starting the game much more "in the action" than what was going on, and I'll try to explain everything that I wanted to happen at court. I may make some minor adjustments to the mechanical character design bit, but I'll have to think on it a bit.

So, if your interested or not, if I could get any of the former players to post here, I would like to know where you stand.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 5, 2005)

Still interested…  I know I was pretty quite also so if you would rather go with someone else that’s fine with me.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 5, 2005)

Heh, if Aurnia remains, Tristram can't leave her alone, can he? 

I'd like to stay too.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 5, 2005)

still in myself...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm still here.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 9, 2005)

Give me 2 or 3 more days and then I should be back in a position to try starting this machine up again.


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 16, 2005)

Okay Creamsteak its been over a month.

Don't make me make an Alliance character on Hellscream, level it up, and come stomp yuor Horde behind!

:Shakes Fist at Creamsteak:--EvilE


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 17, 2005)

To be honest, I simply will not have time for this game when it reboots...  Sorry guys.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 17, 2005)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> Okay Creamsteak its been over a month.
> 
> Don't make me make an Alliance character on Hellscream, level it up, and come stomp yuor Horde behind!
> 
> :Shakes Fist at Creamsteak:--EvilE



Heh... I've always wanted a pet gnome.

I havn't had the compulsion to reboot this game, so I think it's going to completely drop from the table for a while. I'd still like to run those dragon lance modules eventually, but as of right now it isn't the first thing that comes to mind when I consider running a "new" game.


----------

